# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/01 - The Beast Is Back In Town



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> The Beast is back. Since The Wyatt Family utilized the no disqualification environment of the Royal Rumble Match to eliminate Brock Lesnar from the bout, The Anomaly has yet to be seen in a WWE ring. With his return imminent, the entire WWE locker room braces for impact. Who will feel the wrath of this raging behemoth? WWE.com has some ideas














> One night after The Wyatt Family eliminated Brock Lesnar from the Royal Rumble Match — essentially robbing The Beast of the WWE World Heavyweight Championship — The Authority announced that Lesnar will battle Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose in a Triple Threat Match at WWE Fastlane. The winner of that bout will then go on to WrestleMania to challenge Triple H for the grandest prize in sports-entertainment.
> 
> Lesnar can’t be in a good mood in the wake of his Royal Rumble Match defeat, and will be anxious to transform Birmingham, Ala., into Suplex City. But which Superstars will suffer his wrath: Bray Wyatt and his followers, The Beast’s WWE Fastlane opponents or both? No matter who crosses his path, Lesnar is bringing the pain to Raw.














> Even though they’ll be colliding in WWE Fastlane’s Triple Threat Match main event — a bout that will put both men in Brock Lesnar’s crosshairs — brothers-in-arms Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns remain adamant that their friendship will not be a factor when they battle for the opportunity to challenge Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania. When that bell rings, they’ll fight tooth and nail. When the match ends, they’re confident they’ll be best buds once again.
> 
> Yet, despite Ambrose and Reigns’ attitudes in the lead-up to their high-stakes brawl, one has to imagine that The Authority will be looking to somehow drive a wedge between The Lunatic Fringe and The Big Dog. Will mind games tear these brothers apart?














> Kalisto has been quick to prove that, like John Cena before him, he’s a fighting champion, granting the high-flying Neville a United States Championship opportunity on SmackDown. Meanwhile, Alberto Del Rio seems to be biding his time, even though he’s guaranteed a rematch after losing the star-spangled prize to The King of Flight at the Royal Rumble event.
> 
> When will The Essence of Excellence attempt to reclaim the U.S. Title? Perhaps we’ll learn more on Raw.














> Goldust’s recent attempts to woo R-Truth into a tag team partnership haven’t exactly been successful, with Truth continuing to get the wrong idea about The Bizarre One’s true intentions. Yet, Goldust remains undeterred, and seeks to make The Golden Truth — his self-made moniker for the would-be tandem — a reality … or a surreality, as it were.
> 
> Will Goldust continue his well-meaning but hilariously ineffective pursuit on Raw?














> Sasha Banks has been on a tear since returning at the Royal Rumble event, keeping both Divas Champion Charlotte and Becky Lynch on their toes and drastically altering the landscape of the Divas Title picture.
> 
> After The Boss attacked Charlotte and Becky at the Royal Rumble, the Divas Champion got a measure of retribution against Banks on Raw, but in the back of her mind, Charlotte has to know she’s now fighting a war on two fronts. Meanwhile, Sasha clearly sees herself as the next bearer of the Divas Title, and is prepared to do whatever it takes to claim it.
> 
> ...



If they have Lesnar just come out whilst Heyman conveys how angry his client is, then

:bean

Surely they can't be that dense to do that this week though....................right?

@The Tempest

Just for you :reigns2 :Frankie


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Oh hell yes, The Beast is back for revenge.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Guess who once again is not watching the Roman Reigns show.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

The GOATS are here to save another RAW
:heyman2:brock4


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, Brock was so hellbent on revenge that he waited a whole week to show :eyeroll. Good to see The Anomaly.:WTF2 Enough with all these stupid nicknames already.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RAWbrose, fucking YES!!! :mark: 
I smell greatness!!!!!!! :banderas
Ambrose/Lesnar/Heyman interaction and I would be :done


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose/Heyman back and forth on the mic please. Hopefully with Heyman going at Ambrose for being in the shadow of Reigns, how Reigns has never come and saved him once whilst he was being attacked by the likes of Owens and The Authority in the past and trying to get a reaction out of Ambrose. 

Would be good story telling to build up to the triple threat match


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Every week I think "would have some potential without Reigns".
Pass.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Ambrose/Heyman back and forth on the mic please. Hopefully with Heyman going at Ambrose for being in the shadow of Reigns, how Reigns has never come and saved him once whilst he was being attacked by the likes of Owens and The Authority in the past and trying to get a reaction out of Ambrose.
> 
> Would be good story telling to build up to the triple threat match


Marking so fucking hard right now. :yoda
If it happens Ambrose needs to take the holy grail and be cocky as fuck. :done


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

In for Dean Ambrose, Kevin Owens, Becky Lynch and Brock Lesnar. The rest.....yawn.

Let the fuckery commence. :lyin


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

DeanoMania is gonna run wild on Brock Lesnar :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Marking so fucking hard right now. :yoda
> If it happens Ambrose needs to take the holy grail and be cocky as fuck. :done


Agreed. I want Heyman to bring doubt into Ambroses mind about whether Reigns really does have Ambroses back or he's just using him to get to the top. This sort of work from Heyman puts doubt in Ambrose mind, meaning Lesnar won't just be in a glorified 2 on 1 match but it also puts heat on Reigns during the match because Ambrose will want to prove himself.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

hmm.. Ambromania sounds better than Deanomania.

Wonder if Heyman/Lesnar are just gonna ignore the Rumble elimination. would love to see Lesnar just hit the ring during random tag-match and hit F5's on everyone. These shows need something interesting to happen on these random "TAG-TEAM MATCHES PLAYAH"

Just have Wyatts vs. some random two and then Lesnar in the ring hit F5's and then be done with it. Then show up later on that night to mess about with Dean & Roman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Only reason to watch raw at the moment is AJ Styles


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Brock said:


> @The Tempest
> 
> Just for you :reigns2 :Frankie


Good to see you're already working to win worst staff member of 2016 :gaga1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Tempest said:


> Good to see you're already working to win worst staff member of 2016 :gaga1


Good to have your vote then at least :benson


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brock in the Royal Rumble Match made a beastly impact with his signature suplexes, amazingly vicious running knees, and cruel clotheslines especially that shoot on Strowman. Brock was eliminated by three behemoths and their madman leader so Brock went down like a beast. What left me scratching my head was how in that moment Brock just took the 'L' and did not rampage on The Wyatt Family's asses with a steel chair or steps. 

Then I figure Brock has Heyman in his ear advising him to find a better positioned opportunity to pick off each member before ultimately getting his destructive hands on Bray. Well Lesnar did not seek vengeance last week. 

I want to see if they will solely focus on the forthcoming WWE WHC contender's triple threat at Fastlane, or will THE BEAST want to also settle what seems to be building toward a more personal issue with The Wyatts.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

F-5 to Strowman through a table. Wtf its not hard WWE


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Banez said:


> hmm.. Ambromania sounds better than Deanomania.
> 
> Wonder if Heyman/Lesnar are just gonna ignore the Rumble elimination. would love to see Lesnar just hit the ring during random tag-match and hit F5's on everyone. These shows need something interesting to happen on these random "TAG-TEAM MATCHES PLAYAH"
> 
> Just have Wyatts vs. some random two and then Lesnar in the ring hit F5's and then be done with it. Then show up later on that night to mess about with Dean & Roman.


This is exactly what should happen TBH, a chance to kill two birds with one stone; Take care of the Wyatts and address his match at FL.

He better do fucking SOMETHING anyway.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*inb4 *

No mic-time for Dean
15 min Reigns promo
Big Show and Paige turns


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Brock/Wyatt & Sasha/Charlotte

I'm so ready for this:homer


I'm expecting something great since Vince must on cloud 9 after Lucha's failed return.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe not tomorrow night because WWE may want to build some added hype around a TV attraction but I think it would be exciting if they did Lesnar/Reigns/Ambrose/Show vs. The Wyatt Family in a huger tag team main event. At least a match would be something different for Brock to do that would generate more interest in his appearance other than looking bad ass standing behind Paul Heyman working a promo. This would also serve to build the the triple threat feud, create tension in the bond & imminent fight between brothers, then Brock and Show have beef with the Wyatts. 

Don't get me wrong, that Lesnar/Heyman dynamic is still an effective formula, but WWE should consider a Brock TV match particularly one where you're not giving away too much for free because you primarily should have to pay to see a special attraction like Brock Lesnar perform on PPV. However, for the sake of providing excitement on this Road To WrestleMania and to continue to build these main programs heading into Fastlane it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> This is exactly what should happen TBH, a chance to kill two birds with one stone; Take care of the Wyatts and address his match at FL.
> 
> He better do fucking SOMETHING anyway.


Best Brock is the one who comes into the ring and tears shit apart. The kind of guy who F5's anyone just because for the fun of it.

We dont need this guy who just gets into the ring, stands there while Heyman talks and then leaves with him till PPV. We really need some action instead of words in this case.

Still, 99% sure what i wrote in the post you quoted is not happening, as if WWE could be able to provide something that actually would be interesting to see.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Drago said:


> *inb4 *
> 
> No mic-time for Dean


:ambrose4


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Drago said:


> *inb4 *
> 
> No mic-time for Dean


It's different this time bro! :mark:
After his GOATerviw with Cole there has to be SOMETHING. :yoda


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Wow, Brock was so hellbent on revenge that he waited a whole week to show :eyeroll. Good to see The Anomaly.:WTF2 Enough with all these stupid nicknames already.


I agree with you about the nicknames. It's getting as bad as that idiot from Sportscenter Chris Berman who has been doing it since 1979.

Now I'm assuming a rant by Heyman followed by the lights going out and all of the Wyatts appear in the ring and crush Lesnar again. It's good to see that someone, even if it's 4 people, can take him out.

After all, LON's 4 people can't take out Reigns.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Rock returns "home" again..... Oh wait he just left


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

SkipMDMan said:


> After all, LON's 4 people can't take out Reigns.


That's one of the worst decisions they could have made. They make this stable, supposed to be big deal, then they get taken out by 1 guy.

Then next week they interfere, supposedly to look strong. No wait... they got taken out by 1 guy again.

After that didn't matter what they do or did.. they were done for.

I take Social outcasts bit more seriously than LoN. And they got squashed by Big show before Rumble :lol


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Brock is back yesssss

Give Dean mic time

In before the fuckery


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Banez said:


> That's one of the worst decisions they could have made. They make this stable, supposed to be big deal, then they get taken out by 1 guy.
> 
> Then next week they interfere, supposedly to look strong. No wait... they got taken out by 1 guy again.
> 
> ...


Dont you love it! Roman is so powerful and unstoppable. Its fucking ridiculous


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

sbzero546 said:


> Dont you love it! Roman is so powerful and unstoppable. Its fucking ridiculous


But aslong it's not 100% confirmed any report or rumour or guess is just a rumour or guess until it actually happens on show.

Hence NeyNey and I will definitely believe Dean's winning on FastLane. Hope dies last.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Should be a good Raw setting up what will be Lesnar vs Wyatt or Stroman as they've been talking about. tomorrow night we'll know for certain.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm just looking forward to a epic HHH promo, Lesnar/Heyman, Reigns, Ambrose, and the Wyatts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Banez said:


> But aslong it's not 100% confirmed any report or rumour or guess is just a rumour or guess until it actually happens on show.
> 
> Hence NeyNey and I will definitely believe Dean's winning on FastLane. Hope dies last.


I admire the optimism, but the odds are definitely not in his favor, unfortunately, to say the least..


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I admire the optimism, but the odds are definitely not in his favor, unfortunately, to say the least..


Yeah i know. Going to keep optimistic though because i'm just tired of playing "what happens next" game that we all play. Have you noticed?

Every single one who watches WWE, is trying to guess what happens next, who's going to face who.. whole internet is full of ppl guessing what happens next. Sometimes i feel people just watch for the sake of seeing if they were right.

I can freely admit the product is predictable. So i've stopped predicting whos going to win, i'm just gonna enjoy the show instead. I enjoy lot more when i'm not trying to think who's winning and what match.. where's the excitment of watching something if you already know the outcome?

I think thats something that we all are missing from today's WWE. The nature of "anything can happen".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Banez said:


> Yeah i know. Going to keep optimistic though because i'm just tired of playing "what happens next" game that we all play. Have you noticed?
> 
> Every single one who watches WWE, is trying to guess what happens next, who's going to face who.. whole internet is full of ppl guessing what happens next. Sometimes i feel people just watch for the sake of seeing if they were right.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is pretty predictable, I agree. I don't even care so much about that anymore, tbh. I can live with it being predictable if the predicated actions actually make sense and are entertaining at the same time. The problem is the predictable stuff that happens sucks; not so much because it's predictable but just because WWE doesn't book for logic or sense or entertainment anymore. They want it their way, even though it's supposedly supposed to be for the fans.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah it wouldn't hurt them if the logical decisions would actually happen.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Who will Styles face this week? My guess is Adam Rose or Heath Slater.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Who will Styles face this week? My guess is Adam Rose or Heath Slater.


A social outkast for sure :mj4


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Why bother with Bork when we all know Ambrose is going to eat the pin so Reigns can become 3x champ against the 60 year old HHH.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


What ever would you do if you were 'straight edge' ?

:xzibit

-----------------

I'd laugh my ass off if Lesnar doesn't even acknowledge the Wyatts tonight. If they have him just come out and stand next to Heyman for 5 minutes, then fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brock said:


> *What ever would you do if you were 'straight edge' ?*
> 
> :xzibit
> 
> ...


Probably have to stop watching Raw :ha


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

IS there really any good reason to tune into Raw tonight? And will there be a reason for me to watch next week by the end? Probably not. Even seeing Brock Lesner booked for tonight has got be all "meh"... thats a new low!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Mike Lient BARRROOOOCK LESNAR is very upset tonight, he is very upset. Some say he is mad. 

Then after 20 minutes of FastLane hyping up, and a Roman Reigns appearance even though it's Wyatt's feud in all honesty, Lesnar will exit the ring as Heyman says "We don't fight for free!" 

Oh boy I'm ready.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

So at Royal Rumble Brock didnt react to getting eliminated by the Wyatts but I think tonight Brock is gonna fuck more shit up


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


Already WAY ahead of you.......











Plus I have a lady friend wanting "_share_" in MY pain, she's a triple threat (_Snorts, Drinks & Smokes_)











#MondayNightBINGE #Road2ReignsAMania #WWELogic


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Shenroe said:


> A social outkast for sure :mj4


I could see Styles taking on Miz. He would be a quality opponent to beat.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Brock said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if Lesnar doesn't even acknowledge the Wyatts tonight. If they have him just come out and stand next to Heyman for 5 minutes, then fpalm


Well if they would do that, they could work it out in the storyline by Wyatts not liking being ignored. Which would lead them to do cryptic promos about 'The Beast' and then just smash his dreams to WWE title at Fastlane.

But i would so much rather see Brock just enter in ring during random Wyatt tag-match and F5 eveyone. And then have the few minute Heyman promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ, Owens, New Day, and Bork to make Raw worthwhile tonight!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

I hope Owens and Zayn starting a feud.

If not... maybe AJ with Owens. My current favs against each other <3


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm excited for the RAW show tonight, Fuck sake I hate waiting till 1AM UK time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Boring Brock Lesnar. Oh fucking goodie.*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Prompto Argentum said:


> *Boring Brock Lesnar. Oh fucking goodie.*












See you tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*At least we have New Day, Becky Lynch, and Sasha. I also get a kick out of Goldy and Truth because it is a redux of Booker and Goldy which I loved. Also I hope they push Rusev but there is zero chance of that happening.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

After what happened at the Rumble, Brock should be looking for revenge on the Wyatts. Hopefully he kicks some ass tonight.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

waits a week to show how mad he is, and after that segment i will turn off raw because it has been boring till mania lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only thing people care about is Brock. Everything else is getting shit on.

:heyman6


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Time for a Raw Discussion Thread sweep stake.

'LOL BURIED'
'omg stephs tits!'
'alberto no heato!'
'great pop'
'lol no reaction'
'better reaction than reigns'
'better reaction than ambrose'
'shut up byron'
'this crowd is dead'
'omg renee!'
'worst raw of the year!'
'Ive run out of whiskey'


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Tonights last minute Creative Meeting:


:trips3 "Is Big Show gonna be face or heel tonight, pops?"

:vince5 "Well, let's see. Red is face, Black is Heel"










:vince "If it lands on zero, he's a tweener"

:trips7


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Poeple setting themselves to be disappointed. Brock won(t give 2 fucks about the wyatts tonight, just see.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shenroe said:


> Poeple setting themselves to be disappointed. Brock won(t give 2 fucks about the wyatts tonight, just see.


This wouldn't surprise me at all, I am sure the WWE is going to have Heyman on putting Reigns over mode for the next month and not focus on the Wyatts at all until after FL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alabama tonight. We better see at least one Alabama jam tonight.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

So we'll probably have Jericho, Ambrose, Reigns and Big Show vs the Wyatts tonight. Vince might need to change his pants with two big guys like Big Show and Stroman in the same ring. Hopefully we get Styles vs Ziggler or Neville tonight too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

David Klein said:


> So we'll probably have Jericho, Ambrose, Reigns and Big Show vs the Wyatts tonight. Vince might need to change his pants with two big guys like Big Show and Stroman in the same ring. Hopefully we get Styles vs Ziggler or Neville tonight too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Oh Christ I forgot about the horseshit multi man matches.

:vince5 *'We don't know how to book feuds individually, or with any suspense and intrigue....just put all of them together and see the magic happen! My work here is done dammit'*

:nerd: :nerd: :nerd: You're a genius Mr. Mack-Mann!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Get ready for fuckery brothers - HH


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Get ready for fuckery brothers - HH


I mean .....

EDIT: wow so the word N*-G-G-A is censored now. Ok then


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Raw tonight is only gonna be good cos Brock is on :brock4


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

how long until raw start??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> how long until raw start??


8 hours and 33 minutes.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> I mean .....
> 
> EDIT: wow so the word N*-G-G-A is censored now. Ok then


No one should use that word brother. -HH


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

um of course Brock will do nothing with the wyatts tonight.. WWE has a one track mind in its writing so Brocks focus will be on his triple threat match.

that feud won't start until Bray (YET AGAIN) interrupts another match and costs brock the title shot at fastlane..

god I am sick of Bray Wyatt interrupting main event matches.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

If Stroman and Big Show have a showdown tonight Vince will be like


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why can't they just tell me estimated times when I can watch AJ so I don't have to bother with 3 hrs of the E's garbage.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

David Klein said:


> If Stroman and Big Show have a showdown tonight Vince will be like


Proably more likely to happen at Fast Lane. Big Show turn makes no sense with no proper build up.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

10 years ago tonight on Raw we had HHH vs. Ric Flair.. HBK vs. Big Show.. RVD vs. Carlito & Cena/Maria vs. Edge/Lita.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

AJ Styles :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Why can't they just tell me estimated times when I can watch AJ so I don't have to bother with 3 hrs of the E's garbage.


i hope AJ is on tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> 10 years ago tonight on Raw we had HHH vs. Ric Flair.. HBK vs. Big Show.. RVD vs. Carlito & Cena/Maria vs. Edge/Lita.


I wasn't watching 10 years ago but that's a much better card than the drivel we'll get tonight


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i am ready for the fuckery!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its time for some


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i'll regret staying up but goddamn it i loves da sports entertainments


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daniel97 said:


> 10 years ago tonight on Raw we had HHH vs. Ric Flair.. HBK vs. Big Show.. RVD vs. Carlito & Cena/Maria vs. Edge/Lita.


Man how time flies. At that point I was slowly losing interest in WWE but damn that's better than the crap coming tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I really REALLY want to see Stroman vs Lesnar tonight.

Just have it be the stiffest match ever.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I really REALLY want to see Stroman vs Lesnar tonight.
> 
> Just have it be the stiffest match ever.


Da Brock wrasslin on RAW? you're out of your goddamn mind!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

fuckery is 7 minutes incoming


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

7 mins :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> I really REALLY want to see Stroman vs Lesnar tonight.
> 
> Just have it be the stiffest match ever.


Braun Stroman; Blood Urine and Vomit Edition :Brock


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Continuum said:


> TONIGHTS THE NIGHT!


For what?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soooo guess Owens and Ziggler still at it.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

HHH promos are always godly. I dont care what anyone says.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

virus21 said:


> For what?


YOU'LL SEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Here we goooooooooooooooo


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY Begin!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Continuum said:


> Da Brock wrasslin on RAW? you're out of your goddamn mind!


I know, but I can hope.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Continuum said:


> YOU'LL SEEEEEE!!!!


Maybe I don't want to.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go! Tonight is the night! :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well let's see what fresh hell Vince can cook up tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, am excited for Brock.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WWE Monday Night ADS

and also Mandatory entrance promo incoming


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Continuum said:
> 
> 
> > Da Brock wrasslin on RAW? you're out of your goddamn mind!
> ...


No sell my offense will ya? :Brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only 74 people in here at the start of Raw.

:heyman6


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bork starting out the show :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BORK LASER. Such a shame he's gonna be stuck in a shit match at Mania with Bray.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The Beast Baybay ... oh his music just makes me want to pop lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:Brock


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here comes the beast. Man he really is a monster.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Time to get BORKED. :mark:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

DA BROCK


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The BEAST is in the HOUSE!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar should have a better match at WM.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for the Advocating Jew to say something stupid :brock4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BORK!!!! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Ambrose doesn't interrupt Heyman, fuck this segment.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

No HHH promo.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Brock starting out the show, I like this.

Pumped for Saturday, house show in San Jose he will be at!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well at least it is not Roman kicking off the show


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

whooo! lets goooo!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Suplex city!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Authority or Reigns promo.

:drose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, my name is Brock Lesnar


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

shut the fuck up JBL.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> i hope AJ is on tonight


WWE.com had video of him arriving in the arena so he'll surely be in action tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Like how the guy in the lime green shirt has his arms folded and is NOT impressed.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Night-mayor. I love it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> No Authority or Reigns promo.
> 
> :drose


The earth is imploding


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> No Authority or Reigns promo.


Yet :mj2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Bork time!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> No Authority or Reigns promo.
> 
> :drose


Just because of this, its already the best Raw in months.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Bray and Heyman tonight :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Beast for Business :Brock


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Thou shall not intentionally provoke Brock Lesnar


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Great move starting the show with Brock. Last time he was on Raw the crowd were sitting on their hands waiting for Brock, this way the crowd are engaged early.

Now it's on WWE to try and sustain this level of crowd interest for the rest of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Beast for business.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

team dead cat on head vs roman reigns vs Brock


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Would love if Wyatts appeared now.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Trophy husband, pretty great line.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Party's over Ambrose


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

THE LUNATIC FRINGE! THE UNSTABLE MOTHERF****** AMBROSE!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dean gonna catch that work :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ambrose/Heyman promo?

:sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose vs Lesnar :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Opening segment not interrupted by Reigns OH MY


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man, heyman and ambrose .......... dreams come true


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

:lelbrock Suplex City!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

damn lame promo, paul


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ambrose vs. Brock face off....

This should be interesting.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice! Brock/Ambrose faceoff!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Dean Ambrose and Paul Heyman in a mic battle! It's finally happening!!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Short bus comment is uncool, it is 2016.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Brock just laughing at Dean.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

lol Ambrose :applause


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WACKYLINE!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Porky :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ambrose with the leather coat still looks tiny compared to Lesnar.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This is awesome. Great face off.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

S o O W a C k Y ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Opening segment not interrupted by Reigns OH MY


There's still time lol


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

How is ambrose supposed to be crazy? He looks like a pimpled teenager compared to Brock.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Austin 2.0 :ambrose ain't afraid of Brock.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Murder him Brock.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy like a fox :ambrose4


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

:lol Brock seems a little thrown off by how unimpressed and unintimidated Ambrose seems by him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can confirm that Ambrose is a lunatic
Did you see his stuff with the hot dog stand last year? If that doesn't get you over nothing will..
....

:heyman6


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

AMBROSE IS SAMOAN????????


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Finally dropping the crazy gimmick.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I can confirm that Ambrose is a lunatic
> Did you see his stuff with the hot dog stand last year? If that doesn't get you over nothing will..
> ....
> 
> :heyman6


Why you gotta do our boy like that?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dean Ambrose is Tony Stark's spirit animal :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Stop with the lunatic gimmick


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Brock, beat this geek up.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh God here comes Roman. fpalm


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice to see Ambrose getting a chance to actually cut a good promo.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brock just giving him the "cool story bro" look :maury


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Sweet lord almighty that promo :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Face of the Company promo? He would get crazy pops over Lesnar and Ambrose........


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I love that quote.

"Backstage I said to myself...self!" 

I'm gonna start saying that


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Brock can't take Ambrose seriously right now :ha but great mic work by Ambrose


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"I am the Iron Man of the WWE" cmon now :booklel


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't take the bait, Bork.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dean actually wants first-class tickets to Suplex City.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

If Reigns was delivering that promo we'd be shitting all over it


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

yeah you're right, balls for days.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now I will predict during Dean's match tonight he's going to get jumped by Brock.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

Ambrose > Brock Lesnar


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Will Flair force himself on another woman tonight? I miss this Flair


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Heyman and Ambriose are going to do all the feud selling for a match Roman Reigns is going to win

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And that Brock segment where Brock did and said nothing cost the WWE about a million bucks lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That was pretty dope. Silly Ambrose kept to a minimum.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

REMATCHAMANIA.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Better than the usual opening segment.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like it.

There seems to be a bit of a respect thing between Lesnar/Ambrose that's never apparent in any feud Lesnar has.

It's an easy sell too, "Ambrose is too crazy to be afraid of Lesnar"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

those that came to see Brock..well, it's over..He just got paid more than most of us will ever see just to stand there and bounce back and forth. Hope you're thrilled.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock laugh face YES. 

Ambrose has all the attitude and delivery that Roman Reigns lacks. Give that man his push. 

There should have been something physical there, though. Ending of the segment fell a little flat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Billy Michaels about to lose to Owens again:lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lesnar fuck him up


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dolph vs. KO...again!....AND....again!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good promo by Dean, but Brock & the dude in the lime green shirt gave no fucks about it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh look, Owens vs Ziggler for the 100th time.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

So WTF was that. They have no idea how to create heat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> If Reigns was delivering that promo we'd be shitting all over it


thats because Ambrose knows how to deliver a promo. And Reigns would have said SON a million times during it, and stuttered all over it. He would also have that stupid smile on his face the whole time.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Owens and Ziggler again? :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I will watch a segment with Ambrose and Heyman in it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose is a great wrestler but he sucks on the mic...that was embarassing


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

That's the best I've seen Ambrose since he's been saddled with the hotdog cart "lunatic" gimmick. Dusty would be proud.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Serious Ambrose is fantastic. Where the hell has this guy been? 

He actually made me REALLY want a Lesnar/Ambrose feud.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy shit :mark:

Loving Dean's booking lately, he's at his best since the Rollins feud

:banderas


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Nice to see Ambrose getting a chance to actually cut a good promo.


And he failed. He just came off as awkward and stupid.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> So Heyman and Ambriose are going to do all the feud selling for a match Roman Reigns is going to win
> 
> :ha


Sad when a winner is this obvious. Happens all too often these days.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Damn was hoping AJ would be facing Dolph maybe Neville? Hopefully the mini feud with the social jobbers won't continue. Edit missed the Miz thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens/Ziggler again.

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Billy Michaels about to lose to Owens again


Billy Michaels hillip2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Really good opening segment. Great promo by Ambrose.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

My man Kalisto!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kalisto vs Rusev should be good.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, no Roman interruption? No Authority jumping in to put Ambrose in a match? Best opening segment in at least a couple of years. Just because it was different to what we've had every week since 2013 or so.

Really enjoyed Ambrose's promo too, bout time he got a mic on Raw.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If WWE wasn't so dead set on Reigns/Triple H at WrestleMania, they should switch things up by having Ambrose win at Fastlane and face Triple H at WrestleMania. Even if Ambrose isn't booked to win at WrestleMania, they can still do Reigns vs. Triple H at the next pay-per-view or drag it out to SummerSlam 4 months later.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> thats because Ambrose knows how to deliver a promo. And Reigns would have said SON a million times during it, and stuttered all over it. He would also have that stupid smile on his face the whole time.


True but I didn't think it was one of Ambrose's best. Silly Cena like jokes...needs to get away from that.

At least he confirmed that he is not crazy, maybe they will get him some new merch now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> And that Brock segment where Brock did and said nothing cost the WWE about a million bucks lol


This mugshot smiley vince8) is well deserved


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

scrapethattoast said:


> And he failed. He just came off as awkward and stupid.


Son, I De-declared that an OK promo. Son. Beelee Dat.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow that was a dam good promo from Ambrose good stuff


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK something has to happen with Ziggler/Owens like Zayn coming out, they're aren't just going to do the match again and have Owens win clean.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Thankyou WWE for being quick about making it clear that I shouldn't bother watching tonight.

1am here in the UK, work tomorrow. Kevin Owens vs Ziggler for the tenth time and a promo that generated no heat at all.

The thought of watching 3 hours of this live is actually nauseating.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

David Klein said:


> Will Flair force himself on another woman tonight? I miss this Flair


The funny thing about Flair making sexual advances at Becky is that if the Attitude Era was today (instead of saying if this was done in the Attitude Era) the WWE would have made a story behind it. Probably have a sub-story of Ric Flair getting sued or charged with sexual assault, and try to play into the Bill Cosby story. Perhaps have past WWE Divas come out to say Ric Flair assaulted them. 

The story would culminate with a makeshift WWE court hearing with Vince McMahon as the judge. :vince4


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a tough critic when it comes to Dean's promos but that was good. Perfectly nonchalant. Put himself and Brock over. Pretty much said he can take more punishment than Brock can dish. Good call on not throwing Roman out there. They're playing it safe I suppose.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bit of an anticlimax to an enjoyable segment. Holyfuck Ziggler/Owens again? Is this a running joke?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

promo had attitude.

ambrose needs to win!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great promo. GREAT delivery from Ambrose.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

scrapethattoast said:


> And he failed. He just came off as awkward and stupid.


Matter of opinion, but I thought he was very good there. He was serious and focused, and actually looked plenty legit there telling Brock he doesn't care he's going to get his ass kicked, and that he isn't scared of him.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Godway said:


> Brock laugh face YES.
> 
> Ambrose has all the attitude and delivery that Roman Reigns lacks. Give that man his push.
> 
> There should have been something physical there, though. Ending of the segment fell a little flat.


I'd normally agree but since I can see Brock appearing later I'm not too bothered.

If anything it should Brock admires the balls ambrose has to step up to him, and the respect Ambrose has shown. I think Lesnar not attacking actually works better here.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Selling point of night is Ziggler Owens? Smhh strike 1.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Serious Ambrose is fantastic. Where the hell has this guy been?
> 
> He actually made me REALLY want a Lesnar/Ambrose feud.


Yeah I would like to see Lesnar/ambrose at WM


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Even though there's no way in hell Ambrose is winning, I actually want him to win now because it would be different from the WWE norm.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Son, I De-declared that an OK promo. Son. Beelee Dat.


:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

scrapethattoast said:


> And he failed. He just came off as awkward and stupid.


May want to pull your head out of your ass that was a great promo


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> Ambrose is a great wrestler but he sucks on the mic...that was embarassing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusevloseslol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lucha Chants? 

Lucha Underground!!! WHAT?!?! WHERE?!?!?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Ambrose did a great job getting heat

He actually made me want to buy a PPV to see Brock kill him :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lillian speaking Spanish :book


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Part of me thinks it would have been great if Ambrose slapped Brock in the face then ate like three suplexes, but part of me also thinks it might have been good that he didn't get beat up. Since the "Ambrose gets beat up but doesn't give a shit because he's crazy" shit has been done quite a few times. Ambrose being composed but wild is perfect for him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh have to do this:

Dat Ambrose Crowd Pop. :banderas Thunderous. 

So over u guyz. Alabama. No Smarks. All Casual. Youtube views back my argument.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

RIP Lucha Dragons. 

Hello much better off singles competitor Kalisto!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

when someone does commenary why do htey come out ion wrestling gear and not regular clothes lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lilian earning that :vince$ by speaking a few words in Spanish
and this is a company that has had several cutbacks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lok said:


> LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA!


Lucha Underground? :YES


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> The funny thing about Flair making sexual advances at Becky is that if the Attitude Era was today (instead of saying if this was done in the Attitude Era) the WWE would have made a story behind it. *Probably have a sub-story of Ric Flair getting sued or charged with sexual assault, and try to play into the Bill Cosby story. Perhaps have past WWE Divas come out to say Ric Flair assaulted them. *
> 
> The story would culminate with a makeshift WWE court hearing with Vince McMahon as the judge. :vince4


Best idea you've had yet. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

This is never going to end is it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It didn't come across as Brock laughing at him per say, he no sold it because he thinks it's going to be easy work, he just came off as arrogant and Ambrose as fearless. It was a cocky response from the school yard bully being told by the scrappy wee dude that he wasn't scared of him. It wasn't, i'm bigger than you, i'm tougher than you it was i'm going to take everything you want to give me and continue taking it because I can and I will and i'll keep getting back up and getting my best in on you. 

twas a good promo but he clearly does better without scripting ala his backstage segments


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

djpiccalo said:


> Thankyou WWE for being quick about making it clear that I shouldn't bother watching tonight.
> 
> 1am here in the UK, work tomorrow. Kevin Owens vs Ziggler for the tenth time and a promo that generated no heat at all.
> 
> The thought of watching 3 hours of this live is actually nauseating.


Mate I'm in the same boat. Bed at 4.30 and work at 9 glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

This should be Fast Lane Theme


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev and.......ooooooooo Lana!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, there's Rusev and his backstage anchor.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

no wyatt toight 

According to PWInsider.com, WWE Hall of Famer Robert “Blackjack Mulligan” Windham has been hospitalized in Florida, and his son-in-law Mike Rotunda, along with his grandsons Bray Wyatt and Bo Dallas, have left WWE Raw in Alabama to be with him.

Mulligan’s condition is unknown at this time, but it’s obviously serious enough that Wyatt and Dallas left Raw to be with their ailing grandfather. Mulligan was previously hospitalized in 2015 after suffering a heart attack.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rusev = TV Champ sign :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

for the love of god if Rusev jobs to this midget :Jordan


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I want to see ADR on commentary every week calling everyone a little perro


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Why don't WWE get repetition? Who the fuck wants to see Owens vs Ziggler, Del Rio vs Kalisto again?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"...his League of Nations brother, Rusev" :cole
Then you have Ambrosia and Reigns

What is it with all this _brother_ crap


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Hope Kalisto retains a FL and gets a new challenger for WM, hopefully someone he can have a nice high flying spectacle with.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev the WWE Television Champion :rusevyes


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> "...his League of Nations brother, Rusev" :cole
> Then you have Ambrosia and Reigns
> 
> What is it with all this _brother_ crap


Seriously, and the fan dressed up as Hulk Hogan last week too.

IT NEVER ENDS!


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Crowd barely cares about Kalisto, give AJ the US title and go with open challenges.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice kick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ADR on commentary >>>>>>>>>>>>> Cole + JBL + that other guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Deeds said:


> Hope Kalisto retains a FL and gets a new challenger for WM, hopefully someone he can have a nice high flying spectacle with.


If Kallisto retains I'd assume it'd be something like a multi-man ladder match with Neville, etc.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Deeds said:


> Hope Kalisto retains a FL and gets a new challenger for WM, hopefully someone he can have a nice high flying spectacle with.


Maybe AJ Styles could fill that void ?


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Kalisto/Del Rio again on PPV? I have seen this match 3 times in the last 6 weeks on free tv. Kalisto vs. Rusev should have been the match on PPV.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Man after that as a huge Lesnar fan I would be all for a Dean vs Lesnar NO DQ match at wm32 for the IC title. Match could do well for both men and would likely be better than HHH/Reigns. 

Wyatt Family can face Bullet Club or something works better for them any ways


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I hate the "outside spot to commercial" with the fire of a thousand suns. That match was flowing fine, is just going to end in DQ or something, why the fuck do you need a commercial here?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Why don't WWE get repetition? Who the fuck wants to see Owens vs Ziggler, Del Rio vs Kalisto again?


:vince3


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

truelove said:


> for the love of god if Rusev jobs to this midget :Jordan


Imagine hating the luchadorable lad :costanza2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I love when Del Rio throws Spanish into when he speaks.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I kinda hope AJ's match tonight is with a guy like Neville. You need him to have a guy who can help to showcase him well, not a 45 year old Jericho who has trouble keeping up with him.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Son, I De-declared that an OK promo. Son. Beelee Dat.


It would be ok if he was a rookie that just came up from Tough Enough.

He doesn't know how to sound natural in his promos, he always comes off as forced. That's been his problem for years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I miss when they didn't go to commercial during matches.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Kallisto retains I'd assume it'd be something like a multi-man ladder match with Neville, etc.





Boba Fett said:


> Against AJ Styles maybe ?


I'd be happy with either tbh, both would be awesome openers to get the crowd hyped up.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Continuum said:


> no wyatt toight
> 
> According to PWInsider.com, WWE Hall of Famer Robert “Blackjack Mulligan” Windham has been hospitalized in Florida, and his son-in-law Mike Rotunda, along with his grandsons Bray Wyatt and Bo Dallas, have left WWE Raw in Alabama to be with him.
> 
> Mulligan’s condition is unknown at this time, but it’s obviously serious enough that Wyatt and Dallas left Raw to be with their ailing grandfather. Mulligan was previously hospitalized in 2015 after suffering a heart attack.


That sucks but they can have the other family cut one.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Continuum said:


> no wyatt toight
> 
> According to PWInsider.com, WWE Hall of Famer Robert “Blackjack Mulligan” Windham has been hospitalized in Florida, and his son-in-law Mike Rotunda, along with his grandsons Bray Wyatt and Bo Dallas, have left WWE Raw in Alabama to be with him.
> 
> Mulligan’s condition is unknown at this time, but it’s obviously serious enough that Wyatt and Dallas left Raw to be with their ailing grandfather. Mulligan was previously hospitalized in 2015 after suffering a heart attack.


Doesn't sound good.  Usually when family are summoned like that, the end is imminent. I hope the Windham family are able to get through this difficult time as painless as possible.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I still think this is the Ambrose push scenario. Turn Reigns heel at Fast Lane after Ambrose rolls him up for the win. Ambrose then has to defend the IC title against Reigns at Mania before challenging HHH for the HW Title.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That OJ Simpson show with Travolta

:ha


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> "...his League of Nations brother, Rusev" :cole
> Then you have Ambrosia and Reigns
> 
> What is it with all this _brother_ crap


You're not the only one getting sick of it, brother. - HH


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Continuum said:


> no wyatt toight
> 
> According to PWInsider.com, WWE Hall of Famer Robert “Blackjack Mulligan” Windham has been hospitalized in Florida, and his son-in-law Mike Rotunda, along with his grandsons Bray Wyatt and Bo Dallas, have left WWE Raw in Alabama to be with him.
> 
> Mulligan’s condition is unknown at this time, but it’s obviously serious enough that Wyatt and Dallas left Raw to be with their ailing grandfather. Mulligan was previously hospitalized in 2015 after suffering a heart attack.


Wyatt left Raw? Wonder if he'll get the Tyler Breeze treatment?

I actually wouldn't put it past WWE to do something that scummy, actually.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No Wyatt or Bo Rida tonight :mj2

Best Wishes to Black Jack


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikecala98 said:


> I still think this is the Ambrose push scenario. Turn Reigns heel at Fast Lane after Ambrose rolls him up for the win. Ambrose then has to defend the IC title against Reigns at Mania before challenging HHH for the HW Title.


Don't make me hope too much.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> I kinda hope AJ's match tonight is with a guy like Neville. You need him to have a guy who can help to showcase him well, not a 45 year old Jericho who has trouble keeping up with him.


AJ vs Owens would have been the way to go.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Seriously, and the fan dressed up as Hulk Hogan last week too.
> 
> IT NEVER ENDS!


inb4 a stable called The Brethren


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Mikecala98 said:


> I still think this is the Ambrose push scenario. Turn Reigns heel at Fast Lane after Ambrose rolls him up for the win. Ambrose then has to defend the IC title against Reigns at Mania before challenging HHH for the HW Title.


Nah he's just the Becky Lynch 3rd wheel of the feud.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Wyatt left Raw? Wonder if he'll get the Tyler Breeze treatment?
> 
> I actually wouldn't put it past WWE to do something that scummy, actually.


TBF, they all left Raw because it sounds like their grandfather is dying. compassionate leave and all that.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> I kinda hope AJ's match tonight is with a guy like Neville. You need him to have a guy who can help to showcase him well, not a 45 year old Jericho who has trouble keeping up with him.


Agreed, but you kind of want to hold off on having him face big names every week. Someone like Neville could be saved for a ppv.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flippy floppy things


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Welp, commentary seems worse then usual somehow already, can we please get Mauro on Raw?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Good match both guys are very solid workers.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Surprisngly good match so far


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ vs Owens would have been the way to go.


That would be awesome too. But it's hard to do a Styles Clash on Owens, considering the like 75 lbs weight difference.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I miss when they didn't go to commercial during matches.


That was like 17 years ago now, right?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

If this was a year ago, Rusev would have CRUSHED Kalisto in under 2 minutes. The mighty really have fallen. :mj2


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Deeds said:


> Welp, commentary seems worse then usual somehow already, can we please get Mauro on Raw?


Vince would neuter him on Raw.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> The funny thing about Flair making sexual advances at Becky is that if the Attitude Era was today (instead of saying if this was done in the Attitude Era) the WWE would have made a story behind it. Probably have a sub-story of Ric Flair getting sued or charged with sexual assault, and try to play into the Bill Cosby story. Perhaps have past WWE Divas come out to say Ric Flair assaulted them.
> 
> The story would culminate with a makeshift WWE court hearing with Vince McMahon as the judge. :vince4


word, these motherfuckers are lacking creativity today


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

UFO said:


> That was like 17 years ago now, right?


Around there, yeah.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

EmbassyForever said:


> Surprisngly good match so far



Im not surprised, both are good workers


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I feel so sorry for Rusev


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That rana looked awful LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Del Rio on commentary. What is going to happen :quimby


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

that bump by Rusev was so bad :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev throwing himself into the barricade :lol

Rusev :mj2


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice match, always like a good speed vs power match.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> That would be awesome too. But it's hard to do a Styles Clash on Owens, considering the like 75 lbs weight difference.


He did it to Abyss who is around Owens' weight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey! A countout win that didn't feel overly telegraphed or the heel being stupid by losing on purpose. 

I like it.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat fucking sell! :ti


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Dr. Middy said:


> That would be awesome too. But it's hard to do a Styles Clash on Owens, considering the like 75 lbs weight difference.


AJ vs. KO should happen on a ppv like WM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> I still think this is the Ambrose push scenario. Turn Reigns heel at Fast Lane after Ambrose rolls him up for the win. Ambrose then has to defend the IC title against Reigns at Mania before challenging HHH for the HW Title.


Don't give into the WWE swerve my brother. Hold back temptation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty good big man little man match.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha, pretty sure Rusev was supposed to fall into Del Rio there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rusev loses....


Del Rio is modeled after this guy:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LOL at that sell job to the hurricanrana. 

And LOL at how useless Lana was there. She made no attempts to do anything. Clearly doesn't want to be there.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> If this was a year ago, Rusev would have CRUSHED Kalisto in under 2 minutes. The mighty really have fallen. :mj2


I initially hated the idea of Kalisto being US champ, but then I saw the match between he and Neville on Smackdown and thought that they were trying to make the US title more or less a modern TV title from WCW and actually liked it. But seeing this bullshit? Boo...hiss!!!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Actually, that was fine for a finish. Kalisto comes out stronger and smarter looking. 

FUCK WHY IS AJ ON MIZTV!?!?!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent match besides that rana at the end.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

AJ Styles OMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> That would be awesome too. But it's hard to do a Styles Clash on Owens, considering the like 75 lbs weight difference.


Styles has done the clash on much bigger men than Owens


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Del Rio looks a lot darker than usual. He looks like that really tanned seal from that episode of Spongebob


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

The babyface actually wins by count-out in a fair manner :shockedpunk


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Haha, pretty sure Rusev was supposed to fall into Del Rio there.


omg a bromance?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually a pretty good match.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So where are the pages of vitriol aimed at Ambrose for calling Heyman "porky"?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like Rusev took a page out of Ziggler's book with that selling


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Nice job advertising AJ's appearance numerous times tonight, they are making him feel like a big deal.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I have to admit I'm really intrigued. I have no idea how they want to portray AJ. Face? Heel? Funny? Serious?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

match was shit


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WWE ACTUALLY MADE A STAR.Nice.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> Actually, that was fine for a finish. Kalisto comes out stronger and smarter looking.
> 
> FUCK WHY IS AJ ON MIZTV!?!?!?


Setting up a feud? :draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cool.............AJ Styles goes from Okada and championships that mean something, to.......


The Miz and a big fucking logo belt buckle held by guys who McMahon thinks is pretty.

:vince$


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well, count out .. okay,best possible scenario for Kallisto to keep his momentum and Rusev not to lose face too much. i don't like it but whatever. Poor rusev he should just be destroying everyone again.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

David Klein said:


> Vince would neuter him on Raw.


On second thought you're probably right, still better then Byron or JBL though, not saying much I know :lol two fucking lemons would be better.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Continuum said:


> omg a bromance?


Well, they are in Alabama, so what's a little love between brothers?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Around there, yeah.


Time flies.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> I have to admit I'm really intrigued. I have no idea how they want to portray AJ. Face? Heel? Funny? Serious?


he'll be dancing with the funkaducktyls in no time!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Godway said:


> And LOL at how useless Lana was there. She made no attempts to do anything. Clearly doesn't want to be there.


I have no doubt she has her eyes set on something bigger, like Hollywood
Rusev and Lana are turning into Mero and Sable; we know how that ended


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Del showed how much charisma he lacks with that poor job at guest commentary.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Actually, that was fine for a finish. Kalisto comes out stronger and smarter looking.
> 
> FUCK WHY IS AJ ON MIZTV!?!?!?


To get cut off before saying anything like last week.

"AH DIDN'T JUST MAKE AN IMPAK, I TOOR THE HOUS........"

*Bo Dallas theme or some shit*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Lok said:


> Setting up a feud? :draper2


I just think that they shouldn't rush AJ into promos and segments, where he is clearly much weaker. 

Focus on his in-ring ability, that is and always will be his greatest asset.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Matter of opinion, but I thought he was very good there. He was serious and focused, and actually looked plenty legit there telling Brock he doesn't care he's going to get his ass kicked, and that he isn't scared of him.


That's just your typical face going up against Brock Lesnar promo. John Cena and Reigns said pretty much the same thing. 

What would have made Ambrose stand out would have been if he said he was gonna beat Lesnar's ass. That's what Austin would have said back 1998.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I will say this...it looks as if Kalisto is getting better booking as United States Champion than Rey Mysterio ever did as WWE/World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Steph to cut someone's balls off.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does Reigns mumble?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

39 roman LOL

Plus it wasnt 29 you were out fo the match for 45 minutes of the 60


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Styles on Mz TV is awesome!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck me, they're just calling him 'The One' now.

Eat a deek Vince.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So instead of a fighting champion, we've got the title sitting in a fucking box in some dinky office. Awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are they speaking so low?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Steph and Reigns in the same segment, oy. This segment is shit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That was actually pretty funny.

"She's so proud of herself, it only took 28? 29 superstars? Am I miscounting?"


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph "You would be willing to do anything..."

:brazzers


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Continuum said:


> he'll be dancing with the funkaducktyls in no time!


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

When did Steph win the WWE championship!?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Boba Fett said:


> Looks like Rusev took a page out of Ziggler's book with that selling


Those two names in the same sentence.
:no :Cry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. This segment is fucking awful.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

these two are coming off looking like total dorks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat oversell


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This should have ended two minutes ago.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this segment is brutal


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

scrapethattoast said:


> That's just your typical face going up against Brock Lesnar promo. John Cena and Reigns said pretty much the same thing.
> 
> What would have made Ambrose stand out would have been if he said he was gonna beat Lesnar's ass. That's what Austin would have said back 1998.


Regardless I found his delivery very good. 

And you can't really blame that aspect on Ambrose, he's still working from a script and all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

He's actually my side kick :ambrose4


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Ambrose is marty janetty ROFL


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple h is champion yet isn't even there? 

Should have just put the belt on steph, she hogs the show anyway.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

sidekick :ambrose

Brother vs Brother sooner or later. Like Bret and Owen, only 20 times worse


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She still talking? I zoned out for a bit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone else hate that fake suave voice Reigns tries to use.

Its so annoying


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

dean has really great interactions with Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

New Day is over the fucking moon right now.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You can tell Roman Reigns is fired up for this match! Look at his eyes!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans cheering for New Day over Reigns and Ambrose.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

WTF?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to turn Dean heel? :heston


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Need to speak up there big dawg.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

steph spoke the truth.


fucking tag team raw main event -.-


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> So instead of a fighting champion, we've got the title sitting in a fucking box in some dinky office. Awesome.


At least we get to _see_ the belt. When a certain *Beast* was champion, we didn't even get that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ain't nothing that kills momentum like a Steph promo.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL at Cole's face. The guy cannot stand Steph at this point.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL was the crowd chanting for New Day during that?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Just keep the momentum, dont fuck us, Vince


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Steph segments stops the show dead in its tracks again.

How surprising...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

New Day more over in Birmingham than everyone in the FastLane main event. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

That pop for new day :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Nikki can return to hte ring by DB cant lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Fuck me, they're just calling him 'The One' now.
> 
> Eat a deek Vince.


I knew it, my theory was true

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/1892561-tonight-night-i-start-watching-again.html#post56345345


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha. New Day just universally over.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Get well soon Queen Nikki and take back your throne.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day sucks/rocks!
They're so polarizing!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

But Brie, what about Bryan?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan Bella trying to talk, pass. 



VitoCorleone said:


> steph spoke the truth.
> 
> 
> fucking tag team raw main event -.-


Then again, what else is new.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Godway said:


> ROFL was the crowd chanting for New Day during that?


They sure were.

:heyman6


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Those two names in the same sentence.
> :no :Cry


Tragic isn't it ?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

raw is already sold me to sleep for the night


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

B-r-i-e-e-e-e-e-F-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-c-k-i-n-g-M-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-o-d-e!!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't be related to Brie...injury jinx!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This is what all the jerks who hate and refer to them as "Vanilla Midgets" remind me of:










"Rackemfrackemvarmints, I's Hates Nilla Midgets! I can'ts jack off to them there biceps!"


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Charlotte good god, you're so fucking terrible that you make Brie Bella sound almost less terrible.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, thanks Charlotte.

Now we have someone even _ more_ monotone than Reigns is when they talk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie looking good tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Nikki can return to hte ring by DB cant lol


Are they facing a neck lawsuit? Lol Jeez you're just pulling any injury you can find


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brie's boobs looked nice on display


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i think they'll save that hell turn for WM


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. I can't take the Usos entrance anymore. Love their music, hate their entrance. Just come out like normal people.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Brie's voice annoys me but by God she's hot. Bryan did well.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn what a burn worst burial off all time omg


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The shitos are here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Uce-:no time :mj2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat oversell


It's beautiful. Love Rusev's wackiness


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Out of the sisters Brie is the most convincing face but her delivery is often really fucking terrible. But working with someone who is just such a clear cut and dried heel helps her in a way.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did she call them a Grammy award winning Tag Team lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Why are they speaking so low?


This sums it up


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Poor Nikki :mj2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Did Lillian just say Grammy award winning?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I thought that Uso dance was from New Zealand not Samoa.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Did she call them a Grammy award winning Tag Team lol


Hah, I heard that too.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. I can't take the Usos entrance anymore. Love their music, hate their entrance. Just come out like normal people.


but how else will you know they're Samoan????????????????????? :vince6


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

From that.. promo.. in to Samoan Cenas..
:takerlel


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait did she say that the Usos won a grammy?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Grammy award winning? hahahahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did she say Grammy instead of Slammy


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

When did The Usos Win a Grammy??? I'm Confused??? :joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I like the Usos and all, but man I have been bored with them since they came back together. Even their in-ring stuff is totally predictable at this point.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Was speaking to a guy I work with about theme songs and we agreed the Siva Tau part aside, the Usos theme is the worst theme in WWE with regards to the character.

It makes no sense at all.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Brie looking so good tonight :yoda


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


He won't. There will be a mis-communication between Reigns and Dean, probably with Brock coming out, and one will hit the other. And then the show will end with Cole screaming "Can the brothers trust each other?" or something like that.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

She did say Grammy, didn't she? :ha


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Brie get a boob job too?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Vintage Lilian!!!!!!!

I bet the usos have amazing singing voices!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Usos won a Grammy for their Siva Tau. Congratulations, Uce!


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Welp...Guess ill go Boil water now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> I thought that Uso dance was from New Zealand not Samoa.


Each of the south sea islands have different tribal war dances. In fact there are many within the different islands.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Don't think the Usos are winning a Grammy anytime soon.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Usos. Ugh. Time to watch something else.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

David Klein said:


> Brie get a boob job too?



Push up bra...


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh Jesus Christ Lillian!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> He won't. There will be a mis-communication between Reigns and Dean, probably with Brock coming out, and one will hit the other. And then the show will end with Cole screaming "Can the brothers trust each other?" or something like that.


That's definitely a possibility.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Did Lillian just say Grammy award winning?


meh, Lilian _horsing_ around as usual :trips2


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

When she said Grammy award winning, I thought she was going to introduce Bo Rida.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Congratulations to the Usos for their Grammy award, I didn't even realize they had an album, good for them!



TNA is Here said:


> I thought that Uso dance was from New Zealand not Samoa.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siva_Tau

However New Zealand has it's own similar tradition.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haka


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What about this guy you fucking assholes?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Did Lillian just say Grammy award winning?


The critics love their hit song "u so crazy" topped the chart for months


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Raw is having this effect on my brain:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Are they facing a neck lawsuit? Lol Jeez you're just pulling any injury you can find


Not to mention the previous concussions, documented and undocumented, Bryan has had in the past. I wouldn't want risk Bryan wrestling on my watch either.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> He won't. There will be a mis-communication between Reigns and Dean, probably with Brock coming out, and one will hit the other. And then the show will end with Cole screaming "Can the brothers trust each other?" or something like that.


Quoting this so when it happens, it's not like it wasn't called here.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Gomnana said:


> Push up bra...


They looked good. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lillian is awful, tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cole calling her out on it lol


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Lillian said GRAMMY award winning Uso's lmao!!!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Lillian is going to catch hell. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Burying Lillian :ha


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Grammy huh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Vince is so fucking petty.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL @ making fun of Lilian


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Grammy award winning!

SOMETHING THAT MEANS EVEN LESS THAN THE SLAMMIES!


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

After the start of Lucha underground last week, a reminder of how good story telling means kayfabe ISNT dead, and how decent booking makes even outlandish match ups work ..... Raw just feel fucking flat and dumb.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The martian...Ripoff of Mission To Mars....With a stupid premise. Let's risk the lives of 5 or more people to rescue one dumbass! With reasoning like that, is it any wonder why we haven't actually gone to Mars yet?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bruh they just trolled the shit out of Lillian lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL has no chill with the "grammy" thing :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Fucking Lillian. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Ripping on poor Lilian.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They are finally highlighting lillian's botches lol. her worst was definitely Dublin, England lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't you dare change the channel!


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Natecore said:


> They looked good. :mark:


Indeed. Way hotter than her sister.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

:lel: They just made fun of Lillian's fuck up!


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Wheres bo rida?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Uso's won a Grammy? 

Lilian gaff. :haha


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL Vince loves to troll Lillian :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Check Lillian for a concussion and hold her out...forever.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet that was Triple H's decision to clown Lilian for that just now. He loves fucking with her. He called her a horse before.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

They acknowledged it. I'm dead. Poor Lillian.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> When she said Grammy award winning, I thought she was going to introduce Bo Rida.


I did too lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Slammy and Grammy - easy to get the two mixed up :leo


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Lillian is awful, tbh.


Yep, she is a never-ending botch machine. I miss the likes of Howard Finkle and Justin Roberts...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh boy, here we go!!

#ChainsAreOff


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Grammy :ha

How does this woman still have a job. fpalm.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

They just replayed Lillian's botch. I gotta give em credit for that shit lol


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

You know your getting released when you get put in a stable with Heath slater.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Poor Lillian lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love these dumbasses but they all fucking scream TNA


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why is family a recurring theme tonight?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> LOL @ making fun of Lilian


Awesome laughing at and demeaning women the foundations wwe is built on


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Usos won a grammy. 3 Count couldn't even get a nomination. Disgusting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bo Rida :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The social outcasts are the white versions of New Day.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Is it just me or does Adam Rose just not mix well in this stable???


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Thank god these goofs aren't involved with AJ anymore.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Social Outcasts > New Day


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Slammys, Grammys; Lilian is up for a Razzie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cornhole? I thought the Goldust segment was later.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is family a recurring theme tonight?


Because this is family entertainment, Maggle!

:jbl


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is family a recurring theme tonight?


If they don't discuss family how would you know it's family friendly programming


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Seriously, first wrestlers in cars, now wrestlers playing childrens games? WWE really cant come up with any more interesting content?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

One of the annoying things associated with the success of the New Day is Vince went to every other stable not over and said;

"Go out there and act retarded."


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

jfc, the show is shit and i haven't even watched it. Has AJ Styles come out yet?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is family a recurring theme tonight?


Because they think turning Dean heel would make Roman more of an underdog and cheered. :heston


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

WWE the cornhole of wrestling


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome of them to make an excuse for BO Dallas. Shows they're really trying to make something out of nothing


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That diving knee was awesome.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

magictrevor said:


> You know your getting released when you get put in a stable with Heath slater.


Yet Slater keeps a job


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Usos won a grammy. 3 Count couldn't even get a nomination. Disgusting.


We like the Backstreet Boys, N Sync too, Brittany Spears is kind of cute :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Usos got a Grammy , sad Bob Marley, Nas, Queen, Tupac, ZZ Top never got one


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> The social outcasts are the white versions of New Day.


:lol they wish.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lillian also announced that Axel and Slater were being accompanied by Adam Rose. Rose is in the match and Slater is not.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, more random, meaningless, heatless matches, even during WWE's hot period (January to March). Shocking!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bo rida moving on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> Awesome laughing at and demeaning women the foundations wwe is built on


It has nothing to do with her being a woman and everything to do with her being a terrible announcer.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Well that's it for me. I've turned off Raw already. 49 minutes is enough of my time I can waste on this boring shit for the night. I'll catch the good highlights on Youtube tomorrow.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yoda said:


> jfc, the show is shit and i haven't even watched it. Has AJ Styles come out yet?


It started good but went downhill fast.

AJ has not been on yet, he us being advertised as being on Miz TV tonight


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

After a great opening couple of segments, Raw seems to be falling a bit flat at this point, might find something more interesting to do. Haven't counted specks of dust in a while ...1...2...3...4... I feel better already ...5...6...7


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

It's as though the company just don't give a fuck anymore


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I kinda feel bad for Slater in this group, because he has to carry the charisma vacuums in Axel and Rose. Bo is fine though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is family a recurring theme tonight?


Something Roman looking strong something something


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

With the state of the product as it is, I wouldn't mention the word cornhole .....


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

I can totally see the uso's winning a cornhole contest!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cole doesn't like Lillian does he.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

If anyone deserves a grammy, it's Bo Rida.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Hey look, more random, meaningless, heatless matches, even during WWE's hot period (January to March). Shocking!


Does WWE even have a hot period anymore?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lillian needs a good fucking, brothers. A 24 inch python will help her brain a lot - HH


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

:deanfpalmunch:eyeroll


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

lol, they actually acknowledged a mistake.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> Is it just me or does Adam Rose just not mix well in this stable???


I feel the same, though I don't think he mixes well anywhere.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Billy Kidman dedicates this Shooting Star Press to Lilian Garcia:


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

This Just does not feel like The Road To Wrestlemania, feels more like The Road To Battleground


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is family a recurring theme tonight?


Ambrose and Reigns are brothers
Del Rio and Rusev are brothers :cole

We're all brothers dammit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Michael Cole bringing up Joe Namath because he's a Jets fan.

:heyman6

So fitting that a loser like Cole is a fan of a team that is a second class citizen in it's own supposed city, second, of course historically, to the New York Football Giants.

:eli4


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Hey look, more random, meaningless, heatless matches, even during WWE's hot period (January to March). Shocking!


"We don't believe in heat around these parts, we firmly believe repetition is the key to success." :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Does WWE even have a hot period anymore?


From Wrestlemania to the day after.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I know they are out there trying to make something out of nothing, bless them, but just randomly screaming "Social Outcasts" all the time is really not a good look for a heel team, face team, tweener, or whatever they are. It's lame. I wonder how many more months of these meaningless matches we are going to get.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> We like the Backstreet Boys, N Sync too, Brittany Spears is kind of cute :lmao




It was so bad it was good. The legit anger and frustration from the fans was glorious to witness. :lol :lol


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Tonight has been a big super kick party.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeez, the Usos are overdoing it with the superkicks every match.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Usos trying to imitate The Young Bucks.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Man I do not like the USOs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Omega_VIK said:
> 
> 
> > Why is family a recurring theme tonight?
> ...


If they try to turn Dean heel:

:ha :heston :maury :bryanlol :reneelel :tysonlol hillip2 :LOL :ha :ti


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

****** Rich said:


> Seriously, first wrestlers in cars, now wrestlers playing childrens games? WWE really cant come up with any more interesting content?


Coming this October to the WWE Network...

WWE H.I.A.C.

WWE Hopscotch In a Cell. :vince$


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

um jbl katty perry has no grammys dumbass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they really should be giving the outcast some wins even if its by cheating


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't you mean "You're winners, the grammy award winners, The usos" Lillian?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why are these people so happy with the Usos? What is this city.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Awesome of them to make an excuse for BO Dallas. Shows they're really trying to make something out of nothing


Yeah, I loved that.

I'm actually really impressed with the way WWE are dealing with a depleted roster tonight. Del Rio on commentary, Miz TV on Raw, Nikki Bella/Brie Bella interview... I mean, it's not star studded but at least they're trying some different stuff to make the show work with all the injuries and absences.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Goddamn that counter was some Shawn Michaels type shit. Everyone and their mom may use the move but a beautifully executed superkick never fails to excite me.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow! What a jobber tag team match.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

You know a tag team is bad when you cant tell the members apart and you dont care to anyway


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

David Klein said:


> Tonight has been a big super kick party.


Needs a little more Corino.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match was pretty bad. Uso's have the same match every time out.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank God it's over.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Xenoblade said:


> um jbl katty perry has no grammys dumbass.


her tits deserve 10 grammmies


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ in the top of the hour segment again, AJ = ratings!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ next :mark:

it's only going to be jericho interrupting though which just flat out sucks. should be Owens he needs NEEDS to move onto something fast.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

David Klein said:


> Tonight has been a big super kick party.


and we've yet to see Harper and Ziggler


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Go away Usos


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao, could totally imagine how that Lillian thing must have made Vince laugh his ass off and told the commentators to mention it to the live viewers. :maury :ha 

That old fucker.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

God damn, I love The Miz.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Styles coming up :mark: please give him a good pop Alabama, k thx.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Coming this October to the WWE Network...
> 
> WWE H.I.A.C.
> 
> WWE Hopscotch In a Cell. :vince$


WWE TLC: Tic-tac-toe, Leapfrog, Connect 4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Continuum said:


> her tits deserve 10 grammmies












:creepyshaq indeed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lillian did a little bit of this before announcing tonight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Continuum said:


> her tits deserve 10 grammmies


and each tit weighs 2000 grams


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ Styles time.

Just make him WWE champion already


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank god I can turn this shit off after this


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Big pop for AJ mention.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ Styles time.
> 
> Just make him WWE champion already


I would be okay with Ambrose giving the IC title to him, while he moves up to feud with Reigns.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Lillian did a little bit of this before announcing tonight


:lmao Austin


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Mix and that fuckin outfit. Lookin like a gay jedi


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> they really should be giving the outcast some wins even if its by cheating


Nope, 3MB V2.0


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

AJ in the house!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Anything in the WWE being a forum for storytelling :ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Aj still getting good pops.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

WHO IS THE PHENOMENAL ONE?

(exc his time in TNA)


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

lol no reaction


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Deeds said:


> Styles coming up :mark: please give him a good pop Alabama, k thx.


or don't... whatever...


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Crowd is silent


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bubba Chuck said:


> :creepyshaq indeed


They're like a lava lamp.

Sad that a Katy Perry tit gif is more entertaining than Raw


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2J about to turn heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE 'story-telling.' Yeah, sure thing, Miz.

:flair4


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

seriously Miz, what the fuck are you wearing breh :dahell


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

What the hell are the lyrics of Styles theme? Can't understand a word the rapper/singer is saying...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> I would be okay with Ambrose giving the IC title to him, while he moves up to feud with Reigns.


That works too. And let him do an IC open challenge


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bubba Chuck said:


> :creepyshaq indeed


I'd tickle that Elmo.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Y2J about to turn heel.


This crowd ain't capable of understanding a heel turn.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

This is why I don't watch much anymore...

Steph was god awful, woat for sure. Like what was the point of that segment at all? The booking for Fastlane literally makes no fucking sence.

The Charlotte bre segment was just awkward and some of the worst acting I've ever seen. Seriously will they stop writing Women segments like teen dramas? Its sad how obvious it is that a man writes for the women 

The Social outcast group is a waste of time. Just more proof that the writing staff is at an all time low


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ finally speaks on WWE TV....lets see.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

AJ with that pyro!

How come they're suddenly bringing back pyro? Brock had it as well.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

No reaction at all lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Wait, wait, upset victory? 

Fuck they talking about with AJ beating a 45 year old Jericho?


----------



## Mariahb (Jan 23, 2016)

****** Rich said:


> Crowd is silent


For Styles?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

already burying him brining up how he is from teh south and too small bullshit


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

You can like or not The Miz, but his mic work always has been terrific.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz gotta fucking go. Fuck this dude.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Yeah lets be real AJ came out to crickets.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If AJ kicks his ass now, I bet he'll get that pop he didn't get during the entrance.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

TripleG said:


> AJ finally speaks on WWE TV....lets see.


Miz is gonna keep talking over him


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can Vince McMahon drink a glass of water while Miz gives this speech?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm getting flashbacks to Daniel Bryan in 2010...................


The Miz could be a good mentor for AJ


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Shut up Miz.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Miz might be a genius tbh.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Miz is the best talker , fuck the rest .


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we get to AJ dropping Miz already?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It just looks like AJ belongs in a WWE ring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AJ comes out to silence=crowd's fault.
Reigns gets booed once a month=he's not over 
Lol @ these pathetic double standards :mj4.*


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Miz gotta fucking go. Fuck this dude.


Why the fuck does WWE put people with The Miz expecting the crowd to give a shit?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


>


Forget singing, this is all Katy Perry should ever do. :Tripslick


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why didnt AJ walk out with his own mic


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

PaulHBK said:


> What the hell are the lyrics of Styles theme? Can't understand a word the rapper/singer is saying...


i'm here for the paycheck, oh yeah
just for the paycheck, oh yeah
vince lovez my popularity, hell yeah
while steph is loving my cockularity, oh yeah

i am aj
i am phenomenal, or so they say
they hype me up
still i get no reaction
but it doesnt matter
my fan boys have an erection

Aj aj
Aj aj


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

AJ looks like such a Hobo.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

BuzzKillington said:


> Yeah lets be real AJ came out to crickets.


when was the last time MIZ TV generated any interest from the live audience?

they know that MIZ is just going to talk the entire time..

and look

that is exactly what is happening..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And WWE buried Styles.

Small. SMALL. *SMALL.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz just talked for 5 mins straight and is still talking

Fuck this WWE faggotry.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Come back Bryan :mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WRASSLER


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bryan vs. AJ???????????


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

A Daniel Bryan mention!!!?
Vince: "Cut the Miz off right now!!!!!"


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

They're not gonna let him talk, fuck.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Two weeks in a row they've hardly let him say a word.

Do they not trust him on the mic?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

IT'S STILL GOING.

FUCK.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This promo is actually kinda giving me cancer.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Wow, Shut the FUCK up Miz, seriously.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bryan vs Miz at 'Mania!!!!1! BOOK IT!!!!111!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> Two weeks in a row they've hardly let him say a word.
> 
> Do they not trust him on the mic?


He can't be any worse than what we get on a weekly basis.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE 'story-telling.' Yeah, sure thing, Miz.
> 
> :flair4


great stories always have an arc but WWE writers couldn't write a childens' book that is 6 pages long


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz is such a troll :lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It's funny on paper as Miz is 

1x WWE Champ
2x US champ 
4x IC champ
6x Tag chamop 
Mr MITB 
2x Slammy winner 

On paper, beating him is like beating a Jericho. The difference is MIz radiates heat


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

When my hand goes up, your mouth goes shut! :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Miz bring AJs manager. Miz can talk.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Miz really is gold on the mic though :draper2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The theme of tonight's Raw thread:

*WCW WAS BETTER THAN THIS SHIT
*


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LMAO Miz trolling.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *AJ comes out to silence=crowd's fault.
> Reigns gets booed once a month=he's not over
> Lol @ these pathetic double standards :mj4.*


I just tuned in, how were the reactions for everyone else? If it was general silence then blaming the crowd is justified. I mean Alabama isn't known for being great so..

:draper2


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Is this segment supposed to be an indirect shot at AJ's mic skills?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Please destroy miz AJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would be interested to see AJs pops if he got a massive push every single week like others.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That was definitely written by Vince :lol :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a fan of the miz, but he's really good on the mic.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> Forget singing, this is all Katy Perry should ever do. :Tripslick


Considering she isn't a good singer, I agree


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

10 years, 12 titles, main evented WM

Miz reminding us all of some bad wwe booking


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

huge AJ chant, suck it haters.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ, just drop him already for Christ's sake.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

them chants


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Miz with the promo of a lifetime.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *AJ comes out to silence=crowd's fault.
> Reigns gets booed once a month=he's not over
> Lol @ these pathetic double standards :mj4.*


You're delusional. Fans care about AJ Styles. They're cheering his name. Stop now, please.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE burying wrestling.

And we all still watch.

:heston


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Miz is fuckin' awesome. Getting a dead crowd to cheer AJ Styles.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

THANOS said:


> I just tuned in, how were the reactions for everyone else? If it was general silence then blaming the crowd is justified. I mean Alabama isn't known for being great so..
> 
> :draper2


*Idk, I just got home 30 minutes ago. AJ is getting chants now, so the people blaming the crowd look silly. *


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm actually happy Miz was able to get this reaction out of this shit crowd, well done :clap!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

gaz0301 said:


> Two weeks in a row they've hardly let him say a word.
> 
> Do they not trust him on the mic?


Well lets be real here. If they took the gloves off totally and let him talk vs Jericho and Miz he would be torn a new one 

In the ring is where Style is doing his talking for now


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Miz is good in the mic, but that went much longer than needed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince never missing an opportunity to class non-WWE creations as "who are they"


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The Miz actually put AJ over quite well.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *AJ comes out to silence=crowd's fault.
> Reigns gets booed once a month=he's not over
> Lol @ these pathetic double standards :mj4.*


Crowd cheered AJ Styles' name and cheered him when he attacked Miz

How many times can people say Reigns had his name chanted? But you'll ignore it because it isn't Reigns


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

damn! he was really hitting him LOL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Beat his ass! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HUGE AJ Chant without even saying a word.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

People gon' be MAD as fuck now.

:heyman6


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

AJ Styles' music :trips9


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice segment, not gonna lie.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Thought that was good from miz, aj styles didn't even have to open his mouth and got a big reaction. Great heel work from miz.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

That was a fantastic heel promo by Miz...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Like Miz or not, he just got the crowd fully behind AJ in a matter of minutes..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ better be in a match tonight


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz is a god on the mic!


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Aj Styles Gimmick : ******* who cant get respect.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Maybe we should stop shit talking Miz. He did a great job there and got them to chant AJ's name.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

AJ more over than Reigns.

So much better than Reigns.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Styles vs Miz at Fastlane? MEH


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

This is exactly what AJ needed.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AJ went from no pop in his intro to having his name chanted and a standing O in a town full of people who don't know him

RVD actually spoke about how few people know of him in some towns in the US and other countries


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Segment did its' job I guess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ just took out 10 years of TNA frustration on Miz.:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *AJ comes out to silence=crowd's fault.
> Reigns gets booed once a month=he's not over
> Lol @ these pathetic double standards :mj4.*


Shouldn't you be wasting your time finding dumb Roman gifs to neg troll with? :Out

And Dean more over than Roman. :heston


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Miz was basically Vince's meat puppet throughout that segment. :lol

Oh well, at least A.J. beat the burka off of his ****** ass.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

What an awesome, well done segment. Miz did his job and did it well. AJ didn't have to say a word and had the crowd behind him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well at least they're acknowledging that Styles could never talk for shit. 
His first year's gonna be rough.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Great work from Miz to establish Styles as a big babyface in WWE. It protected AJ on the mic and increased his stock.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Vince was pulling Miz's strings. He surely wrote that promo.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If Miz is not #1 on the mic, he´s at least top 3 right now. He just made Styles look like a million dollars.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

My God!! AJ is a fabulous wrestler. 

Those punches! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Idk, I just got home 30 minutes ago. AJ is getting chants now, so the people blaming the crowd look silly. *


Only person looking silly is you for acting like AJ Styles is not over with the crowd lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

****** Rich said:


> Aj Styles Gimmick : ******* who cant get respect.


Just a matter of time before he has to grow a beard and start chanting Yes!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Idk, I just got home 30 minutes ago. AJ is getting chants now, so the people blaming the crowd look silly. *


Eh, southern crowds over the last few years have been notoriously weak in terms of reaction. 

It took a good 7 minutes of Miz getting the crowd on AJ's side to get them to cheer for the guy. Strange, because I didn't expect Styles to get such a lukewarm entrance reaction so soon.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Miz is the best enhancement talent the WWE has on it's roster right now. He is a valuable asset, but the fools just don't see that.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

OK that transition from calm AJ to him going nuts was pretty awkward.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

magictrevor said:


> Thought that was good from miz, aj styles didn't even have to open his mouth and got a big reaction. Great heel work from miz.


This. 

Plus AJ's music does his talking for him :trips


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

This is why miz main evented


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was actually a great segment.

Aj doesn't need to speak, just be excellent. A guy like miz being someone who can portray arrogance as well as he can got the crowd to cheer for Aj without the guy saying a word, then they got up when he did his thing. 

Surprisingly, good booking.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's was Miz work really, for him to get the dead crowd to support AJ with loud chants.

Absolutely brilliant work from Miz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> AJ just took out 10 years of TNA frustration on Miz.:lol


"Prince AJ? Claire Lynch? Magnus? I'm going to kill you Dix.....I mean Miz."


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Miz killed it and really helped put AJ over. 

Ever since the miz has been back with this hollywood a list gimmick he has been really good.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Dean with the Shawn Michaels-esque promo. Nice...


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Every second that went by of Miz snubbing AJ on the mic and watching AJ sitting there like "I took an offer, I'm finally here, initiation continues," made me look forward to AJ snapping on Miz. It was beautiful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Well at least they're acknowledging that Styles could never talk for shit.
> His first year's gonna be rough.


He is 100 times better on the mic than Reigns and Lesnar.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

A certain delusional Reigns poster saying AJ isn't over.

Lmao.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao, AJs crowd reactions were just fine. 

Just enjoy the fucking show.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

shit there gonna bury the new day!!!!!!!!!! nooooooooooooo


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Miz is a great talker. No one can ever take that away from him. I'm sad that AJ isn't wrestling tonight


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That was the best segment of the night by far.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> The theme of tonight's Raw thread:
> 
> *WCW WAS BETTER THAN THIS SHIT
> *


This post reminds me of how much I miss the La Parka gif that appeared in these threads whenever Seth Rollins music played. 

RAW needs Rollins back soon so I can get my La Parka fix.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't care what anybody says, that MizTV segment put AJ Styles over big time.
Miz is the perfect feud for AJ at Fastlane. It will be a showcase match to get over with the casual fans and the people that don't know about him.
They are using AJ Styles in a good way...for now.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

The Miz whipped up a Styles-chant from scratch. That was some great mic work.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

LOL Miz implying that AJ hasn't already done anything of note and hasn't reached true greatness. LOL. He was THE MAN in TNA.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

wait so AJ isn't even going to wrestle? :bean


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

****** Rich said:


> Aj Styles Gimmick : ******* who cant get respect.


This was his gimmick in TNA too. 

WE BUILT THIS COMPANY, PUT IT ON OUR BACKS!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And of course they had to take more cheap shots at Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Daniel Bryan's name got crickets.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Eh, southern crowds over the last few years have been notoriously weak in terms of reaction.
> 
> It took a good 7 minutes of Miz getting the crowd on AJ's side to get them to cheer for the guy. Strange, because I didn't expect Styles to get such a lukewarm entrance reaction so soon.


*
Well, those who did were mocked and flamed after the Rumble reaction, as if that was to be the standard. The truth of the matter is that casuals know AJ, if at all, as the TNA guy. Literally everyone I've talked to outside of this forum who doesn't frequent dirt sheets vaguely knows him as the TNA guy. I have to explain that he's been killing it in Japan for the past two years. It shouldn't be shocking that he gets lukewarm receptions from non-smark crowds.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The crowd still doesn't know how to react to him they haven't seen too much of him, Miz did a really good job at putting him over by making himself, once again, a total dick.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

RideALong would be interesting with guys like Undertaker, Austin, Lesnar. Who the fuck wants to talk to generic joes like Miz and Ziggler


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


>


Jesus, Dean's a freak


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If I was stuck in a car with Miz and Ziggler I'd speed that thing into the nearest brick wall and take my chances.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Miz is so far and away better than 90 percent of the roster. It's not even close. And still some people will never give him enough respect.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ vs Miz on Smackdown?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is 100 times better on the mic than Reigns and Lesnar.


Brock could say peek a boo I see you ... And he would still be 1000x more intense and captivating off his presence


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

This is making me hate WWE. WWE insulting TNA so bad it's pathetic.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Well, those who did were mocked and flamed after the Rumble reaction, as if that was to be the standard. The truth of the matter is that casuals know AJ, if at all, as the TNA guy. Literally everyone I've talked to outside of this forum who doesn't frequent dirt sheets vaguely knows him as the TNA guy. I have to explain that he's been killing it in Japan for the past two years. It shouldn't be shocking that he gets lukewarm receptions from non-smark crowds.*


Lmao. "Luke-warm"

Dude has the entire audience chanting for him and isn't getting booed out of arenas.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *AJ comes out to silence=crowd's fault.
> Reigns gets booed once a month=he's not over
> Lol @ these pathetic double standards :mj4.*


Where you at?

Get fkd.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You know what, I take back what I said about Miz. Guy took the crowd and squeezed out a bunch of reaction for AJ Styles so they popped when he was attacked. Good job on him.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> If I was stuck in a car with Miz and Ziggler I'd speed that thing into the nearest brick wall and take my chances.


:lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Well, those who did were mocked and flamed after the Rumble reaction, as if that was to be the standard. The truth of the matter is that casuals know AJ, if at all, as the TNA guy. Literally everyone I've talked to outside of this forum who doesn't frequent dirt sheets vaguely knows him as the TNA guy. I have to explain that he's been killing it in Japan for the past two years. It shouldn't be shocking that he gets lukewarm receptions from non-smark crowds.*


It's totally not, they just need to get to know the guy. That's why NXT is such a great platform for getting to know these guys.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> MyaTheBee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Jon Moxley was a freak, Dean Ambriose is a lunatic, Maggle :jbl


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There's LB when you need him :heston










And Dean's more over than Roman. :ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> This post reminds me of how much I miss the La Parka gif that appeared in these threads whenever Seth Rollins music played.
> 
> RAW needs Rollins back soon so I can get my La Parka fix.


 perfect-darkness is your guy for that


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

David Klein said:


> AJ vs Miz on Smackdown?


It really is smart to build to that since SD is getting higher viewership than when on SyFy. It's USA's second highest rated show and has always been between 2-3 on Thursday for cable since its move


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Fantastic booking for once btw. The Miz is hands down top five on the mic and he can put you over whilst simultaneously making the fans sympathetic towards you. He's a pro and doesn't get enough credit. He does his job as a heel and nearly every babyface he ends up opposite of leaves the building more over than they were when they walked in. He sold that crowd on AJ.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Raw's up and down like an elevator so far.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> Maybe we should stop shit talking Miz. He did a great job there and got them to chant AJ's name.


He's always been in the top tier of mic work on this roster. They just ruined him making him a face


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Prince AJ? Claire Lynch? Magnus? I'm going to kill you Dix.....I mean Miz."


Found this old post from years ago.



> Re: AJ Styles TNA Appreciation thread
> Best moments:
> 
> -Comedy side kick for Christian.
> ...


:mj4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ's gotten better reactions than I thought he would considering he has no push or even a storyline to speak of right now. He hasn't had any reason for fans to be emotionally into him yet because he just got here, and he's still gotten good reactions. I bet WWE is happy with his reactions thus far.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Jon Moxley was a freak, Dean Ambriose is a lunatic, Maggle :jbl


HE'S SO WACKY, MAGGLE. THAT LUNATIC FRINGE IS AN ABSOLUTE MAD MAN, JUST LOOK HOW CRAZY HE IS :jbl


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


>


no wonder his hairline is fucked


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> wait so AJ isn't even going to wrestle? :bean


From watching Smackdown it looks like AJ was working hurt, so they might lighten his wrestling time for a week or two.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Why are people suprised at how good Miz is on the mic. Does nobody remember his feud with Cena?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Well, those who did were mocked and flamed after the Rumble reaction, as if that was to be the standard. The truth of the matter is that casuals know AJ, if at all, as the TNA guy. Literally everyone I've talked to outside of this forum who doesn't frequent dirt sheets vaguely knows him as the TNA guy. I have to explain that he's been killing it in Japan for the past two years. It shouldn't be shocking that he gets lukewarm receptions from non-smark crowds.*


I guess so. I did expect some very tame reactions and such, but the arena was near silent when he came out. It took really good heel work by the Miz to drum up some good reaction near the end.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I miss the first hour of Raw. I miss AJ Styles. 

And I get... BRIE MODE?!

Fuck.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

BRIEEEE MOOOOODEEE

is like nails on a chalkboard


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ear Cancer that is that Brie Mode song :mj2


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE celebrates black history month by showing how they made blacks look like fools over the history of the WWF


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> It's totally not, they just need to get to know the guy. That's why NXT is such a great platform for getting to know these guys.


*Like seriously, if you're looking at this as someone who doesn't know AJ Styles, why should you care besides everyone is telling you to? They didn't even give him time to talk in this segment that should have been dedicated to introducing himself to the mainstream audience.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BRIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODEEEEEEEEE

:MAD


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Blaze Break


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why Alicia Fox is not dressing like a Bella Twin anymore?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wilder on RAW


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Mmmm Foxy.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank god Alicia Fox got rid of that awful mohawk look...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The fact remains that this crowd know Roman Reigns and he's been pushed to the fucking moon and he still gets so so reactions. AJ has been around for two weeks now. There's the difference, just saying.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

As a brotha I would like to wish everyone a happy Black history month.


Let's all enjoy New Day getting buried by Roman Reigns.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Charlotte gaining weight.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

welp time to read 3-4 pages of complaints about charlotte now xD


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Some of you are jumping the gun saying AJ is over. After tonight, it's obvious they have some work to do in order to get him over in the eyes of casual fans.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Crasp said:


> Mmmm Foxy.


Yup, like me some FOX!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ric Flair dancing to Charlotte's music is like that drunk uncle at a wedding. Spastic and embarrassing, yet you can't look away.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> AJ just took out 10 years of TNA frustration on Miz.:lol


Those were some of the best strikes I've seen in awhile. Styles has always been great at these brawling segments but it's amazing to see it in a WWE ring. It should go a long way to getting him over with the "believability" crowd.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fucking unicorn horns got a bigger pop tonight than the guy being booked through the entire roster.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Ugh charlotte and her disgusting man body.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I guess so. I did expect some very tame reactions and such, but the arena was near silent when he came out. It took really good heel work by the Miz to drum up some good reaction near the end.


AJ Styles really need a good heel mic worker like The Miz, working feud with him will do him wonder.

He makes AJ ten times more over, just like his feud with Daniel Bryan and Alex Riley in the past.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Inb4 people underestimate how good Charlotte is in the ring but OVERestimate how bad she is on the mic.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

NakNak said:


> I don't care what anybody says, that MizTV segment put AJ Styles over big time.
> Miz is the perfect feud for AJ at Fastlane. It will be a showcase match to get over with the casual fans and the people that don't know about him.
> They are using AJ Styles in a good way...for now.


I fear what comes next for him. They need to transition the IC or US title to him and correctly use him.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's my problem with the AJ-Miz segment. Alright Miz do his crazy promo and all throughout AJ is calm. And then boom Miz is in the corner getting beat. Problem was you never saw AJ sort of wake up and go nuts, he's already on the guy. In my opinion they should have build AJ's reaction more. And at least have the camera showing AJ's transformation.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Keep AJ as far away from SD as possible ffs, the show doesn't deserve him and if it's true that he's hurt, then he must recover, don't want another guy to be on the "injured" list


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> I guess so. I did expect some very tame reactions and such, but the arena was near silent when he came out. It took really good heel work by the Miz to drum up some good reaction near the end.


*Yeah, I can't stand The Miz, but he definitely did his job here. I still think they should AT LEAST do an intro vignette for AJ, similarly to what they did for Sasha after she debuted:





*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah cause the poor delicate woman can't fall to the ground without getting hurt ......... ugh.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm already seeking entertainment elsewhere. This divas crap just fubars any enthusiasm I have for this show.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Like seriously, if you're looking at this as someone who doesn't know AJ Styles, why should you care besides everyone is telling you to? They didn't even give him time to talk in this segment that should have been dedicated to introducing himself to the mainstream audience.*


Actually you know what they need? Remember those highlight packages they used to play for different wrestlers before their matches? I think it was during the attitude era or something.

Build a compilation of a bunch of Styles moments from New Japan or something, and show it to hype the guy up. That effectively gets people interested in the guy, utilizes the best guy in WWE Creative in the guy who makes the video packages, and AJ doesn't even need to say a word.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Ugh charlotte and her disgusting man body.


Fit chicks = Greatness.

ut


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PaulHBK said:


> Thank god Alicia Fox got rid of that awful mohawk look...


I liked it :mj2


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> BRIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODEEEEEEEEE
> 
> :MAD


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok, I'm out.:cena3


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

You wanna sell out Mania?

AJ vs Bork = Wrestling Clinic

Ambrose vs HHH = Promo Clinic


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I wish we had a Nitro to change the channel to like we used to during segments like these. No one cares about this random, meaningless match.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can we acknowledge that The Miz mentioned Daniel Bryan? I feel there is a comeback soon.....why would they mention him?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

HMM lets switch on WWE see whats going on

Tune in to see Horse face Charlotte and jobber brie who hasn't been relevant in over a year

Switches back to playing old gameboy and steam games


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The reaction when Styles finally popped was beautiful. Miz was really awesome throughout. Fantastic segment.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is jbls job just to make references to try and appeal to european audiences? Always talks about football (soccer) and rugby.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

When was the last time Brie won a match?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

That tight body. :trips5 Brie is so underrated.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm already seeking entertainment elsewhere. This divas crap just fubars any enthusiasm I have for this show.


Well Lucifer is on right now. Ironically, you won't feel as sinful as watching Raw


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Man, I wish we had a Nitro to change the channel to like we used to during segments like these. No one cares about this random, meaningless match.


Or NFL :mj2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Like seriously, if you're looking at this as someone who doesn't know AJ Styles, why should you care besides everyone is telling you to? They didn't even give him time to talk in this segment that should have been dedicated to introducing himself to the mainstream audience.*


Reckon he has to have more backstage segments, a proper feud and be able to show what he can do. After the rumble i was certain his feud had to be Ryback, he stiffed the fuck out of him.

but it's only been two weeks.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a feeling Daniel Bryan will Return on The RAW after Wrestlemania


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Brie is just awful.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

in honor of black history month, flair will accost alicia fox


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You kidding me?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

mightymike1986 said:


> Can we acknowledge that The Miz mentioned Daniel Bryan? I feel there is a comeback soon.....why would they mention him?


I kind of feel the same way. They NEVER mention him, it felt very random in the whole scheme of things. We can only hope...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Brie getting that well deserve win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie beat Charlote!


:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

wtf... why?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf was Ric doing? :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brie Mode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, we're going to have to see another match between these two?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Please for the love of God, somebody gif that Ric Flair reaction shot

Priceless


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, that just happened.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> Is jbls job just to make references to try and appeal to european audiences? Always talks about football (soccer) and rugby.


Its the most popular sport in the world. WWE is a global company.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol of course the champ eats a pin on Raw


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO WAT!?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

AM I the only one noticing the hints of a crotch tattoo on Brie?

What does it say?

'Eat out more often?'


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Um, why didn't the ref get Flair off of the side of the ring


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Charlotte loses to Brie the exact same way she lost to Natalya on her debut. Kinda lazy, but luckily for them, most WWE fans have short term memories. Charlotte's beaten Brie like 20 times, so whatever. I guess she needed the win for sympathy points for Nikki.*



Phaedra said:


> Reckon he has to have more backstage segments, a proper feud and be able to show what he can do. After the rumble i was certain his feud had to be Ryback, he stiffed the fuck out of him.
> 
> but it's only been two weeks.


*Owens vs. Styles would be great.*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Remember that Charlotte vs Becky feud that looked like it was going to turn into a threeway with Sasha Banks?

What happened to that?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Brie vs Charlotte at Fastlane

Charlotte vs Sasha at Wrestlemania


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

:Rollins


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Brie/Charlotte at fastlane?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Why does it seem like 90% of divas' matches end with roll ups?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Yeah brie


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That win was defintely a sympathy win given to Brie for Nikki's injury.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

:lol @ Ric, and Brie beating Charlotte is wierd, gotta assume it's something to do with Nikki's injury.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"what are you a <insert word 'the kids' are using> now?"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> You wanna sell out Mania?
> 
> AJ vs Bork = Wrestling Clinic
> 
> Ambrose vs HHH = Promo Clinic


:vince$


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

It's 2016 and female champions are still getting pinned on Raw.

So much for equality...


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *AJ comes out to silence=crowd's fault.
> Reigns gets booed once a month=he's not over
> Lol @ these pathetic double standards :mj4.*


Attempted new face of the company getting booed out the building vs someone who's been there 3 weeks getting a lukewarm reaction and a massive name chant :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

You're the worst. Literally the worst. Glad everyone roasted you lol :dance:dance:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please be a stairs match :eyeroll


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

OH GOD.

STAIRS MATCH REMATCH!!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Please let Wyatt's destroy big show. Sick of him.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> Thank god Alicia Fox got rid of that awful mohawk look...


All she did was change her wig, im sure under that horse hair she has on is the mohawk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What no Stairs match this time? :ha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show vs. Erick Rowan? Dear God Why?!?!?!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Show vs Rowan? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

A rematch of the barnburning classic stairs match!

AWESOME!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rowan vs Show is a bleach my eyes match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait... Big Show turned fully face last week?

:booklel


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big Show will be a heel after tonight


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Remember that stellar feud. :delrio


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking Big Show vs Rowan










This show sucks, going to go pound some NyQuil and crash.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> It's 2016 and female champions are still getting pinned on Raw.
> 
> So much for equality...


And just think, Lucha Underground had a woman fight for the world title and made it look good


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> A rematch of the barnburning classic stairs match!
> 
> AWESOME!


The GOAT stairs match, even.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

Jesus. Please retire chants incoming. Actually feel bad for the Big Show. Seems like a nice guy. But...keep him on Smackdown or the pre-show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Remember that Charlotte vs Becky feud that looked like it was going to turn into a threeway with Sasha Banks?
> 
> What happened to that?


That could have been a decent feud.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> AM I the only one noticing the hints of a crotch tattoo on Brie?
> 
> What does it say?
> 
> 'Eat out more often?'


 I'd like to know....For science.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Remember that Charlotte vs Becky feud that looked like it was going to turn into a threeway with Sasha Banks?
> 
> What happened to that?


I don't know about it turning into a threeway, but the Charlotte v Becky feud got played out fast. 

The BOSS was just letting the champ know that her days a champ are numbered.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes another random, meaningless, heatless match: Show/Rowan.

Yowza. Are they even trying tonight?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Rowan vs Big Show...

:vincecry

Fuck that shit, I'm going on Monster Hunter


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait... Big Show turned fully face last week?


Don't worry he will be full heel again by WM

:ha


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WELP IM OUT. Show v Rowan STRIKE 3 .Show is Terrible ...And they nixed Sasha v Charlotte v Bexs. STRIKE 2335


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

CretinHop138 said:


> Its the most popular sport in the world. WWE is a global company.


I know I'm european (English). He references at least 1 of these sports every week. Neither sport is hugely popular in the us.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That match soured me and makes me think they'll shoehorn Brie into a feud with Charlotte to plug Total Divas and to get sympathy for Nikki. It will also lead me to think that Bex is gonna get shafted in favor of Charlotte-Sasha at Mania.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

virus21 said:


> And just think, Lucha Underground had a woman fight for the world title and made it look good


Less than 200,000 people watched that. During Sexy Stars matches vs males she was being watched by less than 150k. It's easy to do that with a niche audience in an arena/temple with the same fan base largely. Hell that's why TNA and NXT talewnt all got so over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get better soon, Bret.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> A rematch of the barnburning classic stairs match!
> 
> AWESOME!


One day we will tell our Grandchildren about the classic Owens/Dolph match-up.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Deeds said:


> :lol @ Ric, and Brie beating Charlotte is wierd, gotta assume it's something to do with Nikki's injury.


Love your signature. Random loss tonight, but they better not insert Brie into the title picture. I mean what the heck....just because Nikki is injured? Soooo does Bo get a shot and win the IC title.....Bray win the HW title, etc?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gomnana said:


> Jesus. Please retire chants incoming. Actually feel bad for the Big Show. Seems like a nice guy. But...keep him on Smackdown or the pre-show.


Nah, he won't get those. Big Show's a nice guy now, so the idiots that WWE call fans will blindly cheer him now...because Big Show smiles and shakes hands again.


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Once in a lifetime match!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

We love you Bret!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

A Big Slow match...Better get my pillow ready.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

couldn't have transitioned better from cancer to 'DEATH!'


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bret about to sharpshooter the f*ck outta of cancer!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Just go ahead and partner Kane and Show together like you always do. Hell they always get that pairing over and it wouldn't hurt the tag division


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Luke Harper, the Underboss of the Wyatt Family.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's really weird seeing Wyatt Family together without Bray Wyatt leading them.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Aw, a match?  I was just hoping for a Harper promo seeing as Bray is away.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Would the Katy Perry gif cheer you all up?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> It's 2016 and female champions are still getting pinned on Raw.
> 
> So much for equality...


I hope you're joking, champions lose non-title matches all the time.

Ordinarily I'd assume it was a joke, but this is 2016, where people get offended and see racism or sexism in fucking everything.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Did anyone see that sign that said "Welcome back to the good side Big Show".

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tehy should have had Harper beatign Big show here


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

If they ignore Becky and Sasha and actually start a feud between Bri and Charlotte I'm going to punch a baby


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> couldn't have transitioned better from cancer to 'DEATH!'


Could have had Kane come out. 

BTW, if he does I'm turning the show off immediately.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Thank God Homer vs. the 18th Amendment is on FXX as soon as a Big Show match happens.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I only watched two things: Ambrose/Lesnar segment and MizTV.
I think I did the right decision.
Fuck the rest of the show, I imagine KO will have a meaningless match, so I don't have to try to watch the rest of Raw.
Good luck to the ones who will watch it all lol.

Watching WWE is so much better when you know what to pick to watch and understanding that they will try to get Reigns over no matter what. After you realize that. you watch this company with other eyes.

EDIT
Like I said on his thread, good vibes to Bret Hart, I hope he beats the shit out of the cancer. He can win this battle against that bitch!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Grammy winning Big Show. Get it right.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

When will they start the Build for the Highly Anticipated Undertaker - Strowman Match?? Man That is going to be an Instant Classic!!!!!



:joy::joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Godway said:


> Thank God Homer vs. the 18th Amendment is on FXX as soon as a Big Show match happens.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

So kayfabe why is bray not there? Has it been mentioned?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Big Show vs Rowan :imout


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Would the Katy Perry gif cheer you all up?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Like seriously, if you're looking at this as someone who doesn't know AJ Styles, why should you care besides everyone is telling you to? They didn't even give him time to talk in this segment that should have been dedicated to introducing himself to the mainstream audience.*




That's what the segment accomplished though. I didn't know a thing about AJ prior to the Rumble, and while it didn't come from the source, I got the gist of the guys background. That was Miz's role and he played it perfection. It clearly worked considering how tepid his initial reactions were during his entrance. Miz ran down his background and got him over in ten minutes. 

Getting to know _*him*_ personally is a different discussion and he'll def need promo time lest he go the way of Neville.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Show actually teased the fuckin stairs lol


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Atleast it was over quickly


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

30 sec match :lol kay


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What a match. Instant classic.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The Wyatt's are a fucking joke


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Well that was lame...Wyatts..Worse stable in the last 10 years.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

FUCK THIS SHIT.

WHY WAS THIS EVEN A MATCH!?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

good

murder him


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

thesuperred said:


> If they ignore Becky and Sasha and actually start a feud between Bri and Charlotte I'm going to punch a baby


I have a feeling it'll be Becky vs. Charlotte vs. Brie vs. Sasha at Fastlane with Brie eating the pin by Charlotte then it'll transition to Charlotte vs. Becky vs. Sasha at WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strowman is so bad. Didn't even connect with a simple kick just inches away from Show. So, so bad.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck off you big bag of shite.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Erik Rowan was suppose to be the Good Guy. Anti-Bully. WTF happened?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Could you fall anymore earlier, Big Show...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Good to see the Wyatt's putting over this up and comer the big show.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

magictrevor said:


> So kayfabe why is bray not there? Has it been mentioned?


His Grandfather Blackjack Mulligan got hospitallized, same reason of why Bo Dallas didn't come out with the rest Social Outcast as well.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Lol at the big show beating rowand.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

We can all agree the Miz-AJ segment was the best segment and while the line of him being a little ******* that was a big fish in a small pond was annoying but it served its purpose getting AJ more over, nice job.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rofl that tippy toe kick by strawman while show was down


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Show getting what he deserves.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

BRAUN STROWMAN!

THE FACE OF DESTRUCTION!

THE BLACK SHEEP OF THE WYATT FAMILY!

THE ENFORCEMENT OF SISTER ABIGAIL'S IDEOLOGY!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Show getting his name chanted :maury


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rowan is the red bearded step child of the Wyatts. It's almost a foregone conclusion that he's eating the pin when they lose.*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cena chants.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brock Lesnar in 3, 2, 1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Und-er-Tak-er!

:heston


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

The crowd chanted for Show! When was the last time that shit happened WTF


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Big Show runs out to help Roman on SD, but Good Guy Roman no where when Show needs help

:reigns2


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow.

Just _wow_

The drama. The perseverance. The back and forth hold for hold, move for move. What an incredible match.

Big Show VS Rowan could be one of Meltzer's rare 6 star matches. That's how good it was.

Remember tonight everyone. 

Remember the brutality.

Remember the heart.

Remember the _Titans_


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh man this is going to be Lesnar, Big Show, Kane, Ryback (Team Lesnar) vs Wyatt Family


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

kamaro011 said:


> His Grandfather Blackjack Mulligan got hospitallized, same reason of why Bo Dallas didn't come out with the rest Social Outcast as well.


I know but storyline wise is there a reason mentioned brays not there?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Not really the gif you should use in this situation


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

kamaro011 said:


> His Grandfather Blackjack Mulligan got hospitallized, same reason of why Bo Dallas didn't come out with the rest Social Outcast as well.


He knows the real reason. He was asking if a kayfabe reason has been gievn to explain it within the context of the story.

To which the answer is: No.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Show chants. They must be in shortbusville. Yikes.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeesh slammed his big ass! :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So can we cut to main event cause this show is lag lag lagging.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Nobody helping Big Show? Reigns looks so brave!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So is Harper's superkick stronger if he stands on steps lol


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

lol kids chanting for big show  now i seen everything in 2016 and its only february...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dunno why you guys are surprised at the Big Show chants.

Why do you guys think he turns face/heel so often? Because he's actually good at playing both.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Big show turns are like night and day


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Thought Luke did Josh's "yeti call" for a sec.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Hardcore, dude! Bodyslam on the steel steps! PG hardcore 4 lyfe!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

That was fantastic booking for the eventual Lesnar/Bray match. 

...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Wyatt's for real now?

:trips3


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I actually think the Wyatts lead by the Luke Harper would be scarier. Cause he's more straight out a dumb bully.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at that one dude in the salmon-colored sweater at ringside celebrating over Show being decimated.

Probably a card-carrying member of WF. :tyson


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of person goes to see a movie with Gerard Butler in it?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Not really the gif you should use in this situation


what you talking about, that gif was perfect. 

Who wouldn't want to rape Katy Perry.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :evans at that one dude in the salmon-colored sweater at ringside celebrating over Show being decimated.
> 
> *Probably a card-carrying member of WF.* :tyson


What the fuck! What is he doing outside!?!?


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

What ungrateful bastards Reigns, Ambrose and Jericho are.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Just _wow_
> 
> ...


:mj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Rowan is the red bearded step child of the Wyatts. It's almost a foregone conclusion that he's eating the pin when they lose.*


Somebody has to be the X-Pac of the group


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Wwe did you pay those kids to chant for big show?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Erik Rowan was suppose to be the Good Guy. Anti-Bully. WTF happened?


the stairs match put simply. he had somethng prior to that, but also his lack of standing out and no other story to follow, so went to wyatts again.


god its like they are in the alps or something due to how cold this feud and wyatts are


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah, my bad. I didn't read the word "kayfabe", i answer his/her question without thinking. By the time i realized, it's too late. Oh well, i'm curious about Bray Wyatt Kayfabe reason as well. I hope Bray and WWE Creative will came up an awesome explanation of his disappearance next week.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> I know but storyline wise is there a reason mentioned brays not there?


Bray got stuck in traffic according to Michael Cole.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Erik Rowan was suppose to be the Good Guy. Anti-Bully. WTF happened?


His pops rivaled Brian Christoper's


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

That was a nice brutal beat down...dat slam tho :banderas


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

So much for Lesnar caring about the Wyatts.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That murderporn infomercial was scarier than the Wyatt's though


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> what you talking about, that gif was perfect.
> 
> Who wouldn't want to rape Katy Perry.


People who don't go for rape, like any decent person. Fuck her like a porn star on the other hand


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why do they always feel the need to replay shit,we just fucking saw this


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Erik Rowan was suppose to be the Good Guy. Anti-Bully. WTF happened?


You do realize there's this thing in pro wrestling called turning heel, right?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

And then they play the replay of the beatdown. 

Why even have Rowan lose if you're going to ignore it? Why even do the match at all? Just have the Wyatts destroy Show and save us the shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus to get squashed in honor of black history month.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I like Titus, he's cool, but he just looks so awkward in his ring gear.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Does Brock Lesnar not care about the Wyatts anymore?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

They should have the Wyatts keep being lead by Luke Harper. There's no "great plans" there, they are just big bullies. You keep Bray completely off TV until Fast Lane where he makes his return costing Brock the match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So WWE brought the Prime Time Players back together only to split them again without rhyme or reason?

:clap Don't ever change, WWE. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Poor Tyler Breeze
another great talent wasted


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Look everyone.....it's TYLER!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow. Breeze still has a beating pulse? 

I fear this won't be pretty for him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We get it. Titus is a nice guy. Either push him in actual feuds or don't.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Why'd they take this asshole out of the doghouse so soon


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well this is random :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Has been it explained why Eva is the spokeslady for Fast Lane?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They JUST did this match on Superstars.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Breeze with the stubble.

Panties dropped.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

This feels like a Total Filler RAW


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> Does Brock Lesnar not care about the Wyatts anymore?


Well he would be just like WWE in that case then


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

On another note, Stephanie can hardly contain her lust when in a segment with Roman. She leers at the poor guy like he's a piece of meat every time. :lol Hunter better be cautious.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

This raw is getting worse, Can't remember the last time were nearly every match was poor with no story development


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Holy fuck that Breeze promo :lmao He's fucking DREADFUL. You know it's thin out there tonight when he actually gets an entrance.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tyler Breeze continues to suck on the mic.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Tyler Breeze on Raw! :mark:

Too bad he's gonna job to Mr Charity.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Breeze and Oneal get a match? These guys suck.

Are they still going to have a Styles match at the start of the third hour?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Do it for the brothas Titus #BlackExcellence


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random, meaningless matches from top to bottom tonight. Holy shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JBL got the Cam Versace Tiger Pants :lmao dudes silly


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This guy 'can't wrestle'. :mj


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Calling it, Breeze loses in a few minutes to Titus, ultimate burial.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Has it explained why Eva is the spokeslady for Fast Lane?


Probably because she gives um...good dictation.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyler Breeze Vs Titus O'neal... I swear its like the show gets worse as it goes on. They literally make me want to watch only the PPVS and not even tune in to Raw.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Plz win Titus


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Why'd they take this asshole out of the doghouse so soon


>Asshole

What exactly did he do to be put in the "doghouse" and labeled an "Asshole" ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crasp said:


> What the fuck! What is he doing outside!?!?


Who wouldn't want to spend their hard-earned money to go to a show they'll knowingly have disdain for and thus think they're the actual entertainment of the show? 8*D


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Summer left Tyler sorry ass.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

virus21 said:


> People who don't go for rape, like any decent person. Fuck her like a porn star on the other hand


I know you're probably a chick or gay.

But if you are a straight male, and I was the supreme being who magically put Katy Perry in your bedroom, laying on your bed... on top of the sheets, fully nude. You wouldn't hit it? :drake1


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> They JUST did this match on Superstars.


Wait wait wait... Somebody actually watches Superstars?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

We've been at rock bottom for over an hour now.

I know injuries have hurt the roster but MY GOD has it exposed how weak everybody is booked.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

"Is it your eyes when you look at me, I should of stayed...in NXT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> Has it explained why Eva is the spokeslady for Fast Lane?


They needed an excuse for why they are still paying her :draper2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

In honor of Black History Month, Tyler Breeze continues on his journey to become white history.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't understand what anyone on here sees in this scrub Breeze, but different sstrokes for different folks.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> They JUST did this match on Superstars.


its raw what you expect


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

The tyler burial continues


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Whats up with these random, filler matches with the most irrelevant jobbers of the planet.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bleh.........


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RIP Breeze.

You know you're done when you're jobbing to Titus.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ almighty they redo the same match and Breeze lost AGAIN. :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

breeze might well be below social outcasts on the totem pole at this point

scary how fast it happened, too


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> I know you're probably a chick or gay.
> 
> But if you are a straight male, and I was the supreme being who magically put Katy Perry in your bedroom, laying on your bed... on top of the sheets, fully nude. You wouldn't hit it? :drake1


If she was willing. I have standards


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I swear I've seen this match before...Same spots and everything.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

DAT WAS A FUCKING SWEET ASS POWERBOMB HOLY SHIT :mark :mark


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Props to Titus for selling the knee after the match.

I'm trying to be positive here.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

What were they just chanting?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

WWE should never pan over the crowd it's giving me nightmares. The dad doing the Titus dog ears....


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm glad that it appears my #PushTitus campaign has worked for at least a week. 

But at the expense of Breeze? Fuck that.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Little Dean Ambrose!


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Tyler still in the dog house, Never ask to leave early


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Kinda feel bad for Breeze. He was brought up and has been given no chances other than to job out to everybody. 

Just send him back to NXT where he can enjoy it.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Poor Tyler is now a bonafide Jobber.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Breeze is in that same doghouse Dolph occupied through 2013. Hell, I take it back. He didn't get a doghouse, they just threw him outside.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck off Triple H, wish i never see you in WWE TV ever again.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

BREAK HIS ARM AGAIN BROCK


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I watched NXT Brooklyn yesterday. Breeze was a focal part of the show in a showcase match against Jushin Liger.

His fall on the main roster has been heartbreaking.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to vinces world where we spend a tonne of money to bring a talent here then we get a jobber to list all the issues we have with said talent... Then we wonder why they struggle to get over


FFS


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Natis Cole said:


> Bray got stuck in traffic according to Michael Cole.


The Wyatt's have come out before without Bray, it happens more often than you think.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"so am i, see ya there"


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess we'll find out at WM :Brock


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

virus21 said:


> If she was willing. I have standards


You have standards but look for half naked Asian chicks?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They should just do Brock Vs HHH and Ambrose Vs Reigns.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Tyler.....I didn't expect him to go far in WWE....just doesn't have that character....same with Adam Rose.....but Titus? Ehhhhhhh a jobber falling against a huge jobber. Ouch.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> They should just do Brock Vs HHH and Ambrose Vs Reigns.


we can only hope!!! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE can't help but to say *Small Styles* and *Little Ambrose*. :ha

Cuz Roman won't get over. :heston Fuck you butthurt WWE.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I watched NXT Brooklyn yesterday. Breeze was a focal part of the show in a showcase match against Jushin Liger.
> 
> His fall on the main roster has been heartbreaking.


I dunno, the casual audience weren't exactly going to gravitate to such a lame gimmick, NXT is a smark audience, not casauls


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bizarre said:


> You have standards but look for half naked Asian chicks?


And whats wrong with that?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock was paid 500,000 per word in that promo.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> I know I'm european (English). He references at least 1 of these sports every week. Neither sport is hugely popular in the us.


MLS is pretty popular these days, behind NFL etc sure but still, soccer fans may watch Raw.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I love hearing Brock talk. So precious yet so intimidating.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

AJ deserves better than the Miz on Smackdown.

And the burials continue, here comes Adolph Ziggler


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm shocked that which such a thin roster that they couldn't give Styles a match.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Who in the blue hell is Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The bastard love child of Brett Michaels and Axel Rose


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

You can tell HHH and Brock communicate backstage often. Brock seemed comfortable speaking. Reminded me of the Brock & Kurt segments.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I have $5 on Dolph to win!


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

virus21 said:


> And whats wrong with that?


Well imo it's no better to look at pornography than it is to sleep with someone ?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

This match again! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Steph McMahon is your daughter's role model, you are a shitty parent.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Natis Cole said:


> Tyler Breeze Vs Titus O'neal... I swear its like the show gets worse as it goes on. They literally make me want to watch only the PPVS and not even tune in to Raw.


This was the Superstars Main Event a couple weeks ago!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this should be a squash win for Owens


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO knocking that sign away from that fan :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So how many superkicks will we get during this match?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Steph McMahon is your daughter's role model, you are a shitty parent.


Stephanie was born on third baseball and thinks she hit a triple.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMFAO, Dolph Ziggler is legit a jobber


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fight Buzz Fight


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm actually changing the channel for 10 minutes. This match is so worthless.*


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

UFO said:


> I dunno, the casual audience weren't exactly going to gravitate to such a lame gimmick, NXT is a smark audience, not casauls


This.

NXT Smark is easy to please and will giving any wrestler loud pops regardless if they good talent or not.

Unless Tyler came up with a better gimmick and actually improving his mic-skill/promo ability. Then i will never see him past low-card scene.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bizarre said:


> Well imo it's no better to look at pornography than it is to sleep with someone ?


No problem with sleeping with someone, I have problems with rape. That was the point I was making


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So how many superkicks will we get during this match?


My bet is 5 at the least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another random match without a story.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Buzz killer: Femnazies are running Good Morning America + another Owens-Ziggler match. 

uttahere


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Updated an old thread I made on Big Show face/heel/swerve turns. Over 30 of them.



> -Giant debuts in WCW as a heel.
> -By mid 96 he's suddenly a tweener, or a face. Who the hell knows. One week he was feuding with the Horsemen, the next week he was facing Sting.
> -He was a face against a heel Hogan in their World title match.
> -Giant turns heel and joins the nWo weeks after losing the World title to Hogan. August of 96.
> ...


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Strowman looked strong as fuck right... LOL


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan said:


> The Wyatt's have come out before without Bray, it happens more often than you think.


Bo was not there either. I hope there isn't a family emergency.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

AJ looks like someone opened the door and walked in on him literally two seconds after he begn to climax. Pure bliss and shame all on his face. They could have gotten a better still photo than that.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

virus21 said:


> No problem with sleeping with someone, I have problems with rape. That was the point I was making


Oh ok bro.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Updated an old thread I made on Big Show face/heel/swerve turns. Over 30 of them.


and in all this time, they never thought to give him a split personality/fight club type gimmick


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

peowulf said:


> Rey Mysterio Fan said:
> 
> 
> > The Wyatt's have come out before without Bray, it happens more often than you think.
> ...


Their grandfather was taken to the hospital this afternoon I am guessing due to something serious


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

UFO said:


> I dunno, the casual audience weren't exactly going to gravitate to such a lame gimmick, NXT is a smark audience, not casauls


Yeah, a narcissistic pretty boy that sings his own theme music will never get over.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Updated an old thread I made on Big Show face/heel/swerve turns. Over 30 of them.


This needs to be preserved for future generations..I can imagine my future grandkids WTFing at that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Abisial said:


> >Asshole
> 
> What exactly did he do to be put in the "doghouse" and labeled an "Asshole" ?


I meant Breeze, and because Breeze is kind of an asshole


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like Titus limped out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Updated an old thread I made on Big Show face/heel/swerve turns. Over 30 of them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK Kevin, you're forgiven for that headlock.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

YAYY! I didn't DVR or even consider putting on Raw. And I'm home, kinda bored, and could totally watch, but it's just not something i'm interested in!! so proud


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

kamaro011 said:


> This.
> 
> *NXT Smark is easy to please and will giving any wrestler loud pops regardless if they good talent or not.*
> 
> Unless Tyler came up with a better gimmick and actually improving his mic-skill/promo ability. Then i will never see him past low-card scene.


Unless you're Baron Corbin.

Apart from that one bitch who screams super loud even time he comes out in the hopes he'll let her lick his belly face, he gets pretty much nothing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That upper level of the arena is pretty empty :damn


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Cable news is more exciting than this crap. This show is way worse than the final days of WCW. They need to junk some of these shit-tier talents and bring up the guys with experience in NXT (Joe and Aries) to save the company. 

And deliver an AJ Styles match on Raw instead of the B-show.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn Ziggles. That was brutal.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

"kids don't do wrestling moves but it's okay for NFL stars to do it" :cole


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just flipped on Raw. 

Dear God, please tell me I accidentally turned on an episode from weeks ago. 

Kevin Owens Vs. Dolph Ziggler AGAIN?!?!?! Is it just me or has this match happened two dozen times or so?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hell yeah havent seen this match before


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> That upper level of the arena is pretty empty :damn


And just a week after the Rumble.

:flair4


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why they did strip Owens off the IC title when he's the one wrestling every single week.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Surely both of these blokes are sick of fighting each other.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The new face of the company wens2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

****** Rich said:


> AJ deserves better than the Miz on Smackdown.
> 
> And the burials continue, here comes Adolph Ziggler


Smackdown isn't even really canon at. It's completely skippable like Main Event and Superstars at this point.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

At least @Broski_woowoowoo 's favorite ref is here.

PS - I still have $5 on Dolph to win.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, a narcissistic pretty boy that sings his own theme music will never get over.


Not in this era, and not anybody called Tyler Breeze.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

After all the trash-talk and beatdown Ziggler has to be winning this, right? Or what's the point?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> And just a week after the Rumble.
> 
> :flair4


Is it really that empty??


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Owens just talking shit the whole match lol. Guy is fucking awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You know, even in previous years, WWE at least made sure that January to March was at least good. Now, they don't even do that anymore.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ owens slumping down off the apron


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

sbzero546 said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > And just a week after the Rumble.
> ...


It's all black up there when they pan out and that usually means empty seats they are trying to hide


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Superkick Party!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I just flipped on Raw.
> 
> Dear God, please tell me I accidentally turned on an episode from weeks ago.
> 
> Kevin Owens Vs. Dolph Ziggler AGAIN?!?!?! Is it just me or has this match happened two dozen times or so?


Sadly no. This is current. Abandon all hope, ye who enter here


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dolph will win, Owens will beat him down, someone will make the save. Setting up FL I guess.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

"the rivalry has come to this point. that he will deliver a famouser outside the ring."

really cole..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They still giving Lillian hell about that :lol


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> Is it really that empty??


It appears to be yikes, when the camera zooms out take a look up there :surprise:


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Can we like ban the superkick please...


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

And they're still making fun of Lillian


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Ziggler in bullet club would be hilarious...I don't know why I am thinking of this.

Having superkick flashbacks


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

You know, it wouldn't surprise me if WWE had Lilian say "Grammy" on purpose so they can appear as hip and mainstream as they always attempt to be.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Geez this feels like a glorified episode of Superstars. I haven't seen any story progression or ground breaking announcements made, and two of the matches had no point at all being on regular TV.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Mister Sinister said:


> Cable news is more exciting than this crap. This show is way worse than the final days of WCW. They need to junk some of these shit-tier talents and bring up the guys with experience in NXT (Joe and Aries) to save the company.
> 
> And deliver an AJ Styles match on Raw instead of the B-show.


Since Smackdown is the B-Show, I guess Main Event would be the C-Show, and Superstars the D-Show correct?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really

Job Ziggler beats Owens

fuck this


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens losing to Ziggler :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler actually won:lmao:lmao:lmao

:sodone


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we all agree that the Zig Zag is the shittiest finisher in the business?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

WHAT!!!! NO WAYYYY dolph wins wtf


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rofl 



omgggggggggggg


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bizarre said:


> Geez this feels like a glorified episode of Superstars. I haven't seen any story progression or ground breaking announcements made, and two of the matches had no point at all being on regular TV.


Oh my god, they truly have become WCW


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl did that just happen?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ziggler goes over Owens :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Woah what? Ziggler pins Owens? The burial begins...


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I liked the way that they used AJ Styles with Miztv. Trying to get him over with the casuals. I just hate the fact that his next match will be on the B-Show (which I NEVER watch) instead of RAW tonight. 

I can't believe that Miz was even allowed to mention Daniel Bryan. I figured that they were trying to get everyone to forget about him.

Most of everything else so far tonight has been boring. Tyler Breeze.. all of that time in developmental and he loses to Titus of all people.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

OMG Zig MAN!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens just jobbed to Ziggler....clean?

Is WWE on crack tonight?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ZIG ZAG OUTTA NOWHERE :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent match by the end but these two have to find something else to do.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck yes. :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Fuck this bullshit.......


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

that move finally beat somebody


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I disapprove. Unless they are telling a story about how Sami rattled Owens and he has to go and get his revenge immediately.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha, WWEs 50/50 booking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

50/50 lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stupid WWE 50/50 boxing , Ziggler need a win cause his new DVD coming out by used Owens?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

turning this shit off for the night


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Told y'all Owens shouldn't harrass children on Twitter


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TheManof1000post said:


> that move finally beat somebody


Of course, it had to be against one of the most over guys in the company.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens just jobbed to Ziggler....clean?
> 
> Is WWE on crack tonight?


it helps further this tired feud that no one cares about


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hit his hat :maury


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

IM DEAD :LOL he threw the script at Cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I fucking love KO, I swear :bryanlol


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

The arena looks sold out (or at least the average RAW crowd) to me.

:Shrug


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Maybe they'll stop burying my man Byron this month.

:mj2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"The hell my hat do to you" - :maury :lmao :lol :ha


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

KO just became mid card 4 Life.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Hit his hat :maury


"The hell my hat do wrong?!" 

LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, Mark Henry looked the same throughout his entire life.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

What did you do wrong Cole?

Everything.

You do everything wrong.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Ah yes, the beginning of Owens burial.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good match. They beat the hell out of each other.

That was exactly the Kevin Owens I love. Don't understand the loss but he was awesome tonight.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

No mention of his sexual chocolate gimmick here?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Damn, Mark Henry looked the same throughout his entire life.


:maury Damn I was just about to post that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Braylyt said:


> Told y'all Owens shouldn't harrass children on Twitter


Didn't hurt him in his feud with Cena or winning the IC title. Plus if they're going to keep these two together Dolph has to win one of these things.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hysteria said:


> Damn, Mark Henry looked the same throughout his entire life.


Black don't crack.:mj


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I so thought this was a Hall of Fame segment for Henry


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"All Time Greats"

Get the fuck out Cole


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

I still cant believe the new day is main eventing


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

No love for sexual chocolate?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, what was the point of that Henry video package?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mark Henry one of the all time greats? ROFL!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I see the doom and gloom squad is in full force...why are people crying that Owens lost to a former world champion and sole survivor at SS?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I so thought this was a Hall of Fame segment for Henry


was just about to say that. Would be perfect. First day of black history month. Mania in his hometown of Texas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Lesnar comes out and destroys Little Ambrose then Roman stares Lesnar down to end RAW?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

****** Rich said:


> I still cant believe the new day is main eventing


It's Black History Month :cole


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> So, what was the point of that Henry video package?


To fill time lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Didn't hurt him in his feud with Cena or winning the IC title.


Because it happened like two weeks ago:lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Since its black history month, Mark Henry shouldn't be jobbing to anyone this month.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Well I see the doom and gloom squad is in full force...why are people crying that Owens lost to a former world champion and sole survivor at SS?


He's been jobbing for like....A long time bro....A long time.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Do vince and his slut of daughter go home thinking "wow that was a great show tonight". Fucking dross is all they give us


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> So, what was the point of that Henry video package?


Mark Henry considering WWE retirement in 2016


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Well I see the doom and gloom squad is in full force...why are people crying that Owens lost to a former world champion and sole survivor at SS?


50/50 Booking


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah you can definitely tell Mark is about to retire. Still remember him being a pimp in training with the Godfather. :lol Considering where he went after being involved in a storyline that saw him conceive a human hand with a woman 40+ years older than him, he did good for himself.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Got to be one of the most boring Raws I've seen in a while. Meh.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Lesnar comes out and destroys Little Ambrose then Roman stares Lesnar down to end RAW?


I was hoping for a good ol' tug of war over Ambrose's penis.

Ambrose feels no pain and both Reigns and Lesnar want a piece of Ambrose.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

****** Rich said:


> I still cant believe the new day is main eventing


Probably only to job to Roman Reigns......Believe Dat :trips7

Shame as New Day are crazy popular and over especially in a town like Birmingham,


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Have to say, the way WWE treats Black History month is pretty condescending.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Well I see the doom and gloom squad is in full force...why are people crying that Owens lost to a former world champion and sole survivor at SS?


He lost to a guy that has been non stop jobbing lately and lost to Heath fucking Slater just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry is an overachiever. His run from 2006-2012 really helped his career a lot. If he didn't have that run his career wouldn't be anything significant.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Have to say, the way WWE treats Black History month is pretty condescending.


I'm a black dude who has been watching WWE programming for a long time...It could be worse...Much worse.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*SASHA!*:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Sasha....


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Well I see the doom and gloom squad is in full force...why are people crying that Owens lost to a former world champion and sole survivor at SS?


Ziggler isn't popular on here anymore.

Plus he always loses now. Ziggler is my favorite, and I'm surprised. I don't think he should have won, but that's simply because he keeps losing. He shouldn't be able to beat an upper tier guy like Owens instantly after all that. He should move up the ladder again.

Part of me is happy though, of course.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know the crowds shit when Sasha Banks doesn't get a pop at all.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Yay Sasha


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It should have and could have been hall of fame.

Any superstar in a storyline where he's 'sexual chocholate' and becomes father to a hand, yet somehow redeems their rep to be credible world champion and heel...that person deserves the hall of fame.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Woooooowwww DA BOSS


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

This is legitimately the most pointless Raw we've had in months. Not a single match has been done for storyline purposes yet. Just all random filler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Braylyt said:


> Because it happened like two weeks ago:lol


Except Owens messes with everyone on twitter all the time. If him taking signs out of kids' hands at Raw doesn't get him in trouble twitter isn't going to unless he drops a racial slur or something like that.


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

Sasha banks the most beautiful wwe diva of all time !!!! ♥♥♥!♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Sasha save us...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeeeeah Boss!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Lesnar comes out and destroys Little Ambrose then Roman stares Lesnar down to end RAW?


Lesnar needs to squash those bums.

It's a shame they already did Lesnar vs HHH at WM 29.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Crasp said:


> Have to say, the way WWE treats Black History month is pretty condescending.


The way WWE treats everything is pretty condescending


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Boss is back? I thought Nikki was injured.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> Sasha banks the most beautiful wwe diva of all time !!!! ♥♥♥!♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


I wouldn't go that far, but definitely the hottest on the active roster.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Since its black history month, Mark Henry shouldn't be jobbing to anyone this month.


No, but R-Truth will come out and think it's Christmastime.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE BOSS IS BACK :tucky*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, kick the other two to the curb please.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The fuck she say? :maury


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

This dumb bitch, Sasha, sucks on the mic.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vague Katti said:


> Ziggler isn't popular on here anymore.
> 
> Plus he always loses now. Ziggler is my favorite, and I'm surprised. I don't think he should have won, but that's simply because he keeps losing. He shouldn't be able to beat an upper tier guy like Owens instantly after all that. He should move up the ladder again.
> 
> Part of me is happy though, of course.


Yeah it's extremely out of place given Ziggler's atrocious booking for a while now. Other people pointed out that he's been jobbing but still it's not like Owens lost to El Torito or something.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

naomi's still alive?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha is really staring at that camera HARD!


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I Would love to take Sasha to Suplex City :heart_eyes::heart_eyes::heart_eyes:


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Yay sasha is on her own like she should have been from the start :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is this Sasha's feud to Wrestlemania?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

DoublePass said:


> This dumb bitch sucks on the mic.


LOL


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Not impressed at all


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Naomi's theme song gave me cancer.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Tamina can speak!? 

MIND. BLOWN.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These 2 jobbers


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Naomi has the GOAT ass....God damn.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Team ****** in the house


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's bad acting O'Clock.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Shut up, other two.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sasha Banks THE BOSS!!! ::sashahi


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

finalnight said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but definitely the hottest on the active roster.


Not as long as Becky exists.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Naomi sucks on the mic, but DAT ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I still want Naomi's boots. Now please.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

very _aware_ im listening to someone recite their lines, if that makes sense


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What chants. Yikes.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't follow lame rappers and twitter beef.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...what?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lol this is so bad


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Naomi Get Off The Sashas Time


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

OMG! Naomi is to damn fine that ass is goddess level


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

all in all... said:


> very _aware_ im listening to someone recite their lines, if that makes sense


I know exactly what you are saying here


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What is this?...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This is cringing bad.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Weakest segment from Sasha Banks so far, i thought she will held of her own despite two other will bog her down.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Becky's going to job, isn't she?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this sucks


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

What a shitty promo.

That was the female HBK? Or female Eddie Guerrero?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Sasha vs. Becky for the 80th time :eyeroll. I'm hoping this ends in fuckery to justify this annoying ass rematch.*


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

How does Becky manage to be the only likable diva on the main roster?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That acting was awful, but Naomi's ass is out of this world so all is forgiven in that segment.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> Team ****** in the house


LOL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Becky's going to job, isn't she?


It is black history month now...


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Unityyyyyyyyyyyyyy

Great promo by both (Tamina doesnt count)


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Please give Becky a win after that horrible mic work from those 3.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And Mandy could very well be the reason I actually tune into Total Divas, considering she's tasty as fuck.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

Naomi ass needs a push


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A Tough Enough loser already booked as a bigger star than the Winner? WWE......:Out


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Sasha but that was BAAAAADDD, no pun intended.

Becky is the only one who doesn't look like she's acting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr Robot :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Well I see the doom and gloom squad is in full force...why are people crying that Owens lost to a former world champion and sole survivor at SS?


Owens is allowed to lose to no one. Anyone he loses to is a burial and a sign WWE doesn't get it lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That segment was awful. Hopefully, the match is good.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I still want Naomi's boots. Now please.


:strong

Why are all Roman fans flamming.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

djangoat said:


> How does Becky manage to be the only likable diva on the main roster?


Cause she's fuckin awesome?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi was better on the mic than Sasha. Sasha's inexperience showed in that promo. She looked into that camera and her eyes were locked. She didn't move almost like she was reading a teleprompter.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If Becky jobs clean now (which I don't expect with Team BAD at ringside - I actually expect them to cost Sasha the match or something), then WWE will have fumbled one of the only good feuds they have going right now.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Has there ever been a more uneventful raw? They're aren't even any feuds being extended or fleshed out.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

XDarkholmeX said:


> Becky's going to job, isn't she?


She's the female Ambrose sadly. Of course. :mj2

She still hot as fuck though.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

djangoat said:


> How does Becky manage to be the only likable diva on the main roster?


Because she's doing her job right. Good on her. From afterthought goof of the submission sorority, to legit face of the divas division. Bravo.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Becky the fireball


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> Naomi ass needs a push


Yeah it could be the face of the division


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> Naomi ass needs a push


Naomi's ass is more over than her.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Becky to go over with Naomi costing Sasha the win can be the only outcome here, Anything else is just a waste


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go :becky

Let's Go Sasha :sasha3


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Best part of that promo.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Vince lets these fools talk for five minutes but won't let AJ talk, lol.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

This raw needs to have a really good main event showing to make this even worth my 3 hours.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Can this turn BE any more obvious?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Undertakerowns said:


> Naomi was better on the mic than Sasha. Sasha's inexperience showed in that promo. She looked into that camera and her eyes were locked. She didn't move almost like she was reading a teleprompter.


Which is exactly why I don't get the hype she's received on this forum. For someone who is the 'total package' and whose 'renewed faith in wrestling' for people...I just don't see it yet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

islesfan13 said:


> Lol this is so bad


Team Bad was bad?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

They wasted this match so many times it's comical.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Becky LYnch intro reminds me of


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

all in all... said:


> very _aware_ im listening to someone recite their lines, if that makes sense


Nailed it.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well Naomi took awful promos to an all new low.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Bizarre said:


> This raw needs to have a really good main event showing to make this even worth my 3 hours.


U watched all three hours?? Hmmm better than me


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> I still want Naomi's booty. Now please.


Fixed


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Naomi's ass is more over than her.


For the Diva's title, Naomi's Ass vs Nikki's boobs vs Sasha's mouth.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Well Naomi took awful promos to an all new low.


Naomi was easily the best of the three.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> No love for sexual chocolate?


Still stunned this clip didn't make that video package:


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

These 2 could be so good with good story behind them but they need to be kept apart for a while, They have wrestled to many times of late


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha's tits are the cutest.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A Tough Enough loser already booked as a bigger star than the Winner? WWE......:Out


Mandy's got a better look than Sara Lee, and actually performed better on TE. Sara Lee was total shit, she just kept winning the popularity vote for some insane reason. Like ZZ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

You could literally hear a pin drop in the arena right now. You can actually hear individual people in the crowd talking. Yikes.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> Which is exactly why I don't get the hype she's received on this forum. For someone who is the 'total package' and whose 'renewed faith in wrestling' for people...I just don't see it yet.


any diva that shows a slight bit of personality is like a breath of fresh air, i guess


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

DJHJR86 said:


> Which is exactly why I don't get the hype she's received on this forum. For someone who is the 'total package' and whose 'renewed faith in wrestling' for people...I just don't see it yet.


Well she is better than most. But I don't think any diva besides Bayley will make the main roster Divas division interesting. And knowing what we know about the WWE, she won't even be enough and will probably job to Charlotte.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, those teammates you ditched turned on you. I am like so totally surprised. Its not like Sasha practically danced into that one, right?


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Jimmy Uso really let Naomi wear them shorts and show them cheeks off huh....


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Isn't it At This Years Wrestlemania where they want to Break the All Time Attendance Record?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> For the Diva's title, Naomi's Ass vs Nikki's boobs vs Sasha's mouth.


My penis as the special guest referee.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FAYCE TURN.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> You could literally hear a pin drop in the arena right now. You can actually hear individual people in the crowd talking. Yikes.


I see what you did there


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YESSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! LETS GO!!!!!!!! STOMP THOSE BITCHES BACK INTO IRRELEVANCY :tucky*


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The better 2 of the 4 team up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd barely even reacted to that. Nice of them to break off a little NXT chant, though.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Best female pairing ever! Becky and Sasha will be a good duo.. if they even get to tag.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not going to lie, Becky and Sasha look like those troll dolls from afar with the crazy hair colors


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I love Becky...lol


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

BAE Return :smile2:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That Becky-Sasha babyface alliance is pure Sex.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Where's Teddy Long? We're turning this into a tag team match playa!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's character is so defined. she's a face, even if a heel is getting their arse kicked she'll jump in cause it's wrong.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

No don't break up Team Bad, it's too soon. 


We just started Black History month for crying out loud. :cry




Okay, they better break up New Day too.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sasha's music is amazing.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Naomi be like "I was on the original NXT, dorks."

Shit's annoying, like chanting "ECW" at Rey Mysterio. It's like "I was there, bitch."


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice, I'll take that finnish.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

Weird, that Becky got those chants. I thought that segment is to put Sasha over. LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They're both selling the same way. :ha


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Team up imminent


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

APA ! I miss the APA


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

Really? The main event is going to be as boring as the rest of the show. This show has been like a pizza without sauce, cheese and toppings. BORING and POINTLESS.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> For the Diva's title, Naomi's Ass vs Nikki's boobs vs Sasha's mouth.


You're forgetting Alexa's smile, Summer's body, Carmella's legs and Becky's personality.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> That Becky-Sasha babyface alliance is pure Sex.


If by sex you mean that awkward-losing-virginity-don't-know-where-to-put-it sex...yes, I agree!


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sasha already chasing Big Show for most turns. She went face to heel to face back to heel back to face again. Wtf.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ron Simmons :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Farooq doesn't look so old anymore, what happened.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

APA Back together...I need to watch that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky is so much more over than Sasha in casual cities, time for the WWE to bury her. Can't have that


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely giving that Ron Simmons interview a watch tomorrow at some point.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Mandy's got a better look than Sara Lee, and actually performed better on TE. Sara Lee was total shit, she just kept winning the popularity vote for some insane reason. Like ZZ.


My point is don't have a show with rules then do whatever you want after the fact. Who cares about that show then? You know what I'm saying?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> If by sex you mean that awkward-losing-virginity-don't-know-where-to-put-it sex...yes, I agree!


Damn, that really would be a difficult decision to make.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sad thing is that WCW didn't put the World Title on Simmons because they believe in him to be champion, they only did it to avoid backlash of a potential discrimination lawsuit...the same one Sonny Onoo would file a few years later in WCW.

They never got behind Simmons as champion and in fact, I would compare Simmons run as Champion to CM Punk's in that the World Champion rarely main evented pay-per-view events as Sting, Vader and other top draws were still getting billing over Simmons while he was the World Champion.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Bizarre said:


> a pizza without sauce, cheese and toppings.


...bread?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> If by sex you mean that awkward-losing-virginity-don't-know-where-to-put-it sex...yes, I agree!


Sasha knows how to work a dick.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> My point is don't have a show with rules then do whatever you want after the fact. Who cares about that show then? You know what I'm saying?


Are you talking about Tough Enough or Raw?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Naomi was easily the best of the three.


You're on crack. She was horrendous.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

THIS IS SO BORING


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking awesome. Becky/Sasha will likely team up at Fast Lane I think.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

kamaro011 said:


> Weird, that Becky got those chants. I thought that segment is to put Sasha over. LOL


Like that crowd was going to cheer for a sistah. 

Now if this was Detroit, Atlanta, Chicago, or NYC . But WWE doesn't go to half of those cities and the others they only do PPVs at.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Natecore said:


> You're on crack.


Sadly the three of them were that bad thing at Naomi was the best.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

How are Becky and Sasha allies? Women...:vince3:vince5:vince2Vince


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Jericho...!

And the crowd goes mild.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

cena542007 said:


> Sasha already chasing Big Show for most turns. She went face to heel to face back to heel back to face again. Wtf.


She's a tweener i guess, but i don't think any Divas in WWE can pulled Tweener act succesfully. They really need to define they alignment clearly so the crowd can act accordingly and will not be confused just like Sasha doing in that segment earlier.

Sasha really need to go full blown heel (which i prefer) and makes the crowd hate her guts.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This crowd sucks lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This crowd is terrible..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Between that MizTV segment and Jericho's promo, this is a good night for AJ Styles.

Everyone's reaction to him being there will definitely get him over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> Are you talking about Tough Enough or Raw?


lol TE


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Aww, Jericho's been having those tingly feelings downstairs over Styles ever since their match. :I


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The Chris school of overacting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Translation: I'm going to cost AJ the match or beat him down afterwards.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The match sucked you jackass.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LMAO! 

The fuck is this shit?!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

oh my gosh :lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

What's with Y2J and the blood-shot eyes. 

Lay off the drugs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought they were already a team? 

Isn't that what the vignettes were for?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:dahell is this :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe they are re-doing Booker/Goldie 13 years later.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That man just put his foot in a public toilet...BAW GAWD!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Did Goldust just botch and fell into the toilet?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She's the female Ambrose sadly. Of course. :mj2
> 
> She still hot as fuck though.


Aye, but I was wrong. No jobbing :grin2:

For now anyways.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Golden Truth!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao that "ew" by Goldust was freaking hilarious :maury


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Goldust mental again is he? 

Wasn't he 'normal' for a bit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE so out of ideas that they're rehashing the Goldust/Booker T shit. Yikes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goldust is the Weirdo with Doo-Doo. 

Please shoot me.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Bring back Jimmy


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Goldust is honestly just great.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Truthdust = Bookdust 2: Electric Boogaloo

And yet I still wanna see it, damn it! :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The actual fuck was that?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You got sh!t on your toes breh! :lol


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

All right damn it lets get to the ME with Reigns standing tall again. Fucking ridiculous


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR!!!!*


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO this is fucking hilarious.....


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wretched


they shoulda had his foot get stuck in the bowl and just ended it right there


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Francesca 2 :dance


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The new day is getting old...especially with this childish booty stuff this RAW has sucked


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 25, 2016)

That was the best part of the show, which is sad because it was comedy relief.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bootyham, Alabooty > Birmingham, Alabama

:fact


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

WWE writers, fuck me. :zeb


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Goldust is one helluva an actor.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

New Day has new graphics? LOL @ this rainbow shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's just so much going on with New Day at the exact same time and it's so wrong but insanely right. :lmao
They're such a what the fuck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

...and RAW literally went down the shitter with that Truth/Goldust segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOTYHAM.. That's exactly what this crowd is.


----------



## kamaro011 (Jan 3, 2012)

I turned off Raw for tonight, because i've already predicted what the end of match will be.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to admit that the Goldust segment made me chuckle.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day cooning for Black History month!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> ...and RAW literally went down the shitter with that Truth/Goldust segment.


Well at least they are not trying to hide it anymore :vince2


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Soooo just got in someone fill me in on raw tonight scale of 1-10


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bootyham, Alabooty 

lol, they need to fit it into everything tbh. 

Just realised Raw is in Seattle next week, i always dread it because i always want Bryan to be there and he never is anymore, he's in wrestling jail cause an inept doctor being investigated for being inept is too afraid to clear anyone with previous concussion.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Ohhhh.... I see what they did there. Goldust just stuck his foot in a big, steaming bowl of Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> New Day has new graphics? LOL @ this rainbow shit


Bro, that's been their titantron for like a month now lol.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Do adults actually find people saying booty funny?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Soooo just got in someone fill me in on raw tonight scale of 1-10


MINUS 5 STARS


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Bro, that's been their titantron for like a month now lol.


I honestly never noticed it till just now lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bootyham, Alabooty > Birmingham, Alabama
> 
> :fact


we live in the same damn world sometimes lol.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

lmao @ Big E swimming in the ring. Goddamnit, I love these guys!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Soooo just got in someone fill me in on raw tonight scale of 1-10


Can I go lower than 1?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE so out of ideas that they're rehashing the Goldust/Booker T shit. Yikes.


Which is actually scary because that was one of the better parts of tonight's Raw.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> The new day is getting old...especially with this childish booty stuff this RAW has sucked


Fun fact:










Now go make some booty-ade


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> MINUS 5 STARS


Thanks lmaooooo I get the drift. This show can't make a decent show consecutively .


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Annnnnd, Rusev will lose again.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> My point is don't have a show with rules then do whatever you want after the fact. Who cares about that show then? You know what I'm saying?


Yeah, I do get that, but I also feel WWE made a huge mistake letting fans vote on the winners and losers, and I think WWE realised that about halfway through the series, when the most talented guys, Patrick and Mada were eliminated, while hopeless fucks like Sara and ZZ kept getting through. It's bad business to push people that are so clearly going to fail in the Performance Centre, let alone on TV. Fuck integrity of the rules in this case.

More on topic, Booty-ham :lel:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> MINUS 5 STARS


On your scale, -10 definitely.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Soooo just got in someone fill me in on raw tonight scale of 1-10


2

for me, its been like listening to someone tell bad kids jokes for so long they actually start becoming enjoyable

honestly nopt the worst RAW ever lol, just, kinda not much happening


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why watch Roman vs Rusev when we saw Roman vs LoN for weeks? :ha


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

So is Rusev just full blown jobber now? Lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't AJ already get revenge on The Miz? He beat the crap out of him pretty well. 

I would think Miz would be the one that wants revenge.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev going to lose again on Smackdown :mj2

Good thing SD doesn't matter :rusevyes


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Uh oh, the New Day is gonna go to Suplex City.

Haha, Kofi with the fingers.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Soooo just got in someone fill me in on raw tonight scale of 1-10


Goldust just stuck his foot in a public toilet. Kinda sums things up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev is a flatout jobber now. Wow.

:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Soooo just got in someone fill me in on raw tonight scale of 1-10


5. Nothing history defining but great Miz promo, AJ with the beat down, good Owens/Ziggler match and some Rusev wacky selling vs Kalisto.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Shame!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kanye isn't having a good week :lol


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Are they required to reference at least one dumbass celebrity nonsense going on?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Shame!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

These nikkas starting to get annoying


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Can someone tell the new day that no one in bama knows who Kanye west & Amber Rose are


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kid wearing a BOllet Club shirt :banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The New Day is a modern day minstrel show.... they are the Animaniacs


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

/BULLET CLUB SHIRTS ON RAW!


YOUNG BUCKS TO THE E CONFIRMED!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

lol that kid dancing


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

we gonna get a gif of that kid bigE'ing ??


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Crasp said:


> At least @Broski_woowoowoo 's favorite ref is here.
> 
> PS - I still have $5 on Dolph to win.


Didn't watch tonight. Is it worth watching the recording?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That kid's a fucking plant.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck? :lmao
This is so uncomfortable :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao That little kid shaking his body like Big E.:sodone

He's gonna be a fucking sexual deviant when he's a teenager.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol fight him out of love.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They should put him in a trashcan.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Can we plz get like Reigns ankle in between a steel chair and then crush it? Jeez this is lame


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Seems like raw booty. I dont care, real wrestling is on wednesday on el rey.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL New Day buries Tumblr for good. :ha


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

amb reigns lmfao


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice bullet club shirt!

On Raw?

Is this really happening?

On a plant kid?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMAO FAMILY PROGRAM.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Ambreigns! I got it from those fan fiction sites" "Huh? What's fan fiction?"

:lmao:lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Not going to lie, Becky and Sasha look like those troll dolls from afar with the crazy hair colors


If they have a feud, the loser will have to dye their hair a natural color.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day starting to jump the shark sadly.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right they called out the tumblr fangirls. I like that.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Bullet Club shirts, Great advert for NJ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm done for the night. I can't :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I can't stand these 3 dumbasses.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I love how New Day use the PG rating as heel material. It means at least someone backstage is aware of how horrible WWE is when it gets that kid-friendly.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Woods is simply amazing


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

BULLET CLUB SHIRT


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol reference to the fucking mental fanfiction about reigns and ambrose :ha

also lol at kofi telling the kid that they'll still fight him so behave himself, pipe down 


the fighting kids thing kofi came up with was and still is hilarious lol.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO.

NEW DAY.

CHILD ABUSE.

I LOVE THESE GUYS.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Biggest reaction Roman has gotten in 2 months.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

truelove said:


> Woods is simply amazing


He needs to get on the commentary when he's done this wrestling thing.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nice bullet club shirt!
> 
> On Raw?
> 
> ...


The kids dad was right next to him in a BC shirt...

There are multiple people with bullet club shirts in the crowd.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH's daughter: "Dad, can I search Ambreigns on Tumblr?"
HHH: "Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!"

I hope the WWE didn't buy the rights to the Bullet Club.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to that kid for rocking that Bullet Club shirt. :clap

And :tysonlol at New Day acknowledging the deep, dark, cancerous cesspool known as Tumblr and fan fiction websites.



Phaedra said:


> we live in the same damn world sometimes lol.


You're a cool cat Phaedra, but I can't live in a world where @Blackbeard is regularly beaten like a runaway slave on the streets of his home country.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OMG why did they have Reigns come in before Ambrose! They're trying to bury Reigns and show him as Ambrose sidekick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose with a huge pop for a sidekick.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"And his opponent......"

:kobefacepalm


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"And his opponent,"

:lol Lillian is wasted.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And his opponent? Wait it's New Day vs Reigns vs Ambrose?

Lillian having a bad night :lmao


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Boos for Reigns.

Hmm.

Someone should tell me how he's more over than AJ.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmaooooooooo kid doing the big E.. I say we all tweet a video of ourselves doing it.. make it a thing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> OMG why did they have Reigns come in before Ambrose! They're trying to bury Reigns and show him as Ambrose sidekick


He came out 1st to interrupt the heel promo for a pop.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

This is the main event. 

:hbk1


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Biggest reaction Roman has gotten in 2 months.


Clear sign your in front of a shit crowd? 

And that's no disrespect to Reigns at all.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> "And his opponent,"
> 
> :lol Lillian is wasted.


Poor woman's just having a bad night lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> OMG why did they have Reigns come in before Ambrose! They're trying to bury Reigns and show him as Ambrose sidekick


Good, the way it should be :ambrose4


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm shuddering just thinking about Reigns/Ambrose fan fiction :argh:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks Paulie, he's crazy like a fox, that's how he should be presented imo.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

"And his opponent,"


Lilian is fucking high...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, Big E looks like a supersize bottle of Pepto in that gear. :ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since when did Kofi get so tough when this trash talk:lol:lol


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

They moved the guy with the bullet club t shirt off camera.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> +1 to that kid for rocking that Bullet Club shirt. :clap
> 
> And :tysonlol at New Day acknowledging the deep, dark, cancerous cesspool known as Tumblr and fan fiction websites.
> 
> ...


we fight out of love lol.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> "And his opponent,"
> 
> 
> Lilian is fucking high...


She did blow with Jericho at Acapulco.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao I can't stop laughing at New Day referencing "Ambreigns"


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Raw has fell on hard times, I have no clue why I'm even watching this shit.


----------



## Hardwire (Nov 6, 2006)

Mr. Heyman best commentator in this match!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Heyman back on commentary like its 2001. One of my favourite commentators ever. Let him replace Saxton full-time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

People are sour on Reigns here in Bootyham.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lillian saying the Usos won Grammys (which was immediately and hilariously ripped on by Bradshaw) and now announcing Dean as Reigns' opponent for tonight.

BRING BACK CHIMEL! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap BRING BACK CHIMEL! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natis Cole said:


> Raw has fell on hard times, I have no clue why I'm even watching this shit.


Habit. And Lucha Underground not on Mondays.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My face at tonight's RAW.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

lol so what else did lilian botch tonight besides and his opponent LOL?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Natis Cole said:


> Raw has fell on hard times, I have no clue why I'm even watching this shit.


Don't worry about it, you don't have a Neilson ratings box.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I'm shuddering just thinking about Reigns/Ambrose fan fiction :argh:


You mean stories about Reigns and Ambrose having unprotected sex with each other? Maybe the new day joining them?

You're Welcome.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shane Banks said:


> lol so what else did lilian botch tonight besides and his opponent LOL?


She said the Uce-Nos were Grammy award winners :lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Remember when RAW main events had a big fight feel to them?

They feel like average Sunday night heat matches nowadays.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Lilian hung over from partying with Ric Flair?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Shane Banks said:


> lol so what else did lilian botch tonight besides and his opponent LOL?


She's like the GRAMMY award winning, USOS!

She said it more than once too.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

So fucking awesome Reigns is getting the biggest pops of the night raising that fist OMFG epic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> we fight out of love lol.












I guess I can look the other way then. And also if the beatings have improved his morale.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Having Rocky last week makes you realize that no one really looks like a star. I know is not their fault but still.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> Boos for Reigns.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Someone should tell me how he's more over than AJ.


They're in Birmingham Alabama. Smark city. The casuals in Omaha will love him.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> Didn't watch tonight. Is it worth watching the recording?


Probably not. But I havn't been paying close attention so I might have missed something.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

MVP Of The Night : Lillian Garcia:tada::tada::tada::tada::tada::tada:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Natecore said:


> You mean stories about Reigns and Ambrose having unprotected sex with each other? Maybe the new day joining them?
> 
> You're Welcome.



The images in my head can't be unseen lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we not just get Eden as the full-time ring announcer?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Romans Empire said:


> So fucking awesome Reigns is getting the biggest pops of the night raising that fist OMFG epic.


Ever heard the pop that AJ got after he puched Miz?

However Reigns can pray that the crowd isnt a smart mark crowd.
reactions are decent for reigns tonight.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

hopefully this ends in DQ


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Lillian saying the Usos won Grammys (which was immediately and hilariously ripped on by Bradshaw) and now announcing Dean as Reigns' opponent for tonight.


I thought I was going crazy. She did say that? I was like, I had no idea the Usos were that into rap music. They could have had to occupy themselves while that guy was injured.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


"People" (and I use that term very loosely in this case) are fucking pigs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't get enough of how Heyman looks at Cole, there is never enough.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


:regalunk4:trips10


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't wait to when John Cena returns and restores order to WWE. 

End the Authority, bury New Day, and win the WWE title. 

:cena3 


Come back Cena. 

I didn't think WWE could get worse without you, but boy things get worse.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

PuddleDancer said:


> Lmaooooooooo kid doing the big E.. I say we all tweet a video of ourselves doing it.. make it a thing


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti That fucking disgusted look from Heyman


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> All right they called out the tumblr fangirls. I like that.


I don't even like New Day, but I approve  I hate being lumped in with those nutcases, so I loled :lmao


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

well the fact that Heyman is out there and Lesnar didnt leave gives me hope he will come out and take everyone to suplex city


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> I thought I was going crazy. She did say that? I was like, I had no idea the Usos were that into rap music. They could have had to occupy themselves while that guy was injured.


Nope, you heard it right. Wish her well as she prepares to head to Botchamania. 8*D


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The lunatic fringe :maury stop calling him that shit


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Reigns will take the pin or the match ends via dq.
raw is shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


That is so fucking hilarious. :maury :lmao :ti :ha


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


and i'm supposed to sleep tonight how?????


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hot tag Mr. Hot Tag.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

VitoCorleone said:


> Ever heard the pop that AJ got after he puched Miz?
> 
> However Reigns can pray that the crowd isnt a smart mark crowd.
> reactions are decent for reigns tonight.


Yes, I heard it was less louder than reigns and they were quiet during AJ's entrance too. Reigns got the reaction by default not because of a heel helping him. Now let' get more Roman chants.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

VitoCorleone said:


> Reigns will take the pin or the match ends via dq.
> raw is shit.


Reigns does not take pins on Raw, we are coming up on damn near the 1 year anniversary since he's been pinned on Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar coming out to wreck Saxton?

:Brock


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


That mullet on Reigns, make it look more like early era Diesel and Ambrose


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

New Day more over than 2 members of the fastlane main event and their heels


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but with all the botches I'm surprised Lilian didn't call Big E "Big D".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

IT'S GOTTA BE THE SHOES


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nope, you heard it right. Wish her well as she prepares to head to Botchamania. 8*D


As long as she heads it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Main event of Raw and this thread moving slow as shit.

:heyman6


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone notice big e took a solid head hit off table from Ambrose dive?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As a man I ain't letting no man slap my ass. I'll stab a motherfucker.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

WTF BIG E OMG :LOL

I guess he likes the ambreigns fandom


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rofl how humiliating for dean......probably feul for the slash writers, though


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Reigns face while E was slapping his ass :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> No **** but with all the botches I'm surprised Lilian didn't call Big E "Big D".


If she did and her husband found out it would be a new day for her tomorrow.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Big E "no sold' the nose bite? Da fugg man!?!?!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

ZzZZzzzzz


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> No **** but with all the botches I'm surprised Lilian didn't call Big E "Big D".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh, Big E Langston was tapping Dean Ambrose's butt. That's sexual harassment and completely unsuitable for this show.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Natis Cole said:


> Reigns does not take pins on Raw, we are coming up on damn near the 1 year anniversary since he's been pinned on Raw.


The golden boy gets protected. It needs to end. its pathetic. 
They dont even give Ambrose the pin anymore.
anyway he is becoming the "loudest pops" tonight.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lol the boos new day is the best


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> That mullet on Reigns, make it look more like early era Diesel and Ambrose


It'a actually Daniel Bryan and Rick Rude.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whats up with these boos? There should be 0 in the South for the FOTC.

WTF?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Damn even Roman gets boos in Alabama :ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> No **** but with all the botches I'm surprised Lilian didn't call Big E "Big D".


A big D to go with his big double Ds?!? :surprise:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boos.

LOL. Casual crowd.

Legit. :heston


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

HOT TAG REIGNS.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


I scrolled past this as Big E was slapping Deans behind. It somehow went from bad to worse. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:












Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I hear booing.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol what a pop!
than the crowd boos him ^^


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> A big D to go with his big double Ds?!? :surprise:


I wish I had tits like big E #goals lol.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Reigns is ass in every category. Why he has gotten the push he has is beyond me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> They should put him in a trashcan.


Lol wtf


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy snap was those boos or were the crowd cheering for Reigns' famous superman punch?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Birmingham, AL a "smark city" now :mj2


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

BOOS IN ALABAMA. LOL.

CASUAL CITY.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/694370395017732096


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


Somebody asked me on twitter why are those two guys kissing :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> No **** but with all the botches I'm surprised Lilian didn't call Big E "Big D".


You know she's thinking about it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

BOOED LMAO


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I wish I had tits like big E #goals lol.


Beat up Blackbeard for his money and ask your husbando for the remaining funds to become WF's resident Titty McGiantjugs.

Problem solved. :I


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chad Allen said:


> Reigns is ass in every category. Why he has gotten the push he has is beyond me.


Because he gives Vince an erection.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Falcon Punch >>>>>>>>> Superman Punch


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time for Lesnar yet??


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Birmingham booed Roman. No sarcasm, but I'm legitimately surprised.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Gets belly to belly'd on a table.

No matter.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Big E and Reigns upcoming fanfiction after that little moment.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

So is Brock going to just walk away then?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

HERE WE GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Dean got the pin!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Regins with cena level selling


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

YES ASS WHOOPING TIME


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

DA FUCK? 

AMBROSE PINS FINALLY!


BROCK!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lok said:


> Time for Lesnar yet??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course Dean can't stand tall.

:ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

On God Big E.. Put them things away!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well. LSDean learned the hard way.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Roman wasn't there for Dean.

Dean turns heel on the fuck that gets boos from Alabama?

:Out


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

and there it is, Ambrose turns heel:drose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My beagle could probably do better camera work than these fucktards they have on payroll.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Monday day night raw man!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

how did kofi and roman just fall on the ground what happen to big e


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Piss poor camera work to finish up 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

lmao LMAO

Ambrose takes the F5 and becomes the bitch. 

LOOOLOLLOLOOL.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So nobody cares about Bork anymore either.

Great writing you fucktards.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


All right where's my tits rep?


----------



## Hardwire (Nov 6, 2006)

must be nice only showing up a few dates a yr and get all those millions!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

5 other wrestlers at ringside and Brock Lesnar only attacks Dean?
Have we used up all our miles for Suplex City?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

How can I get tittes like Big E?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

LOL they even have fear that Reigns can get booed in Alabama if Brock would do the F5 on him ^^


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


REP me!!!!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

new day losing on the first day in black history month :Jordan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


Boobs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Beat up Blackbeard for his money and ask your husbando for the remaining funds to become WF's resident Titty McGiantjugs.
> 
> Problem solved. :I


:ha 

no husbando, single and free as a bird this weather. I'll let blackbeard keep his money and keep it all natural, i just want to know what push up bra Brie Bella has lol. cause then i can make pretend lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course Dean can't stand tall.
> 
> :ha


Nope, we can't have good things happen. This is Raw we're talking about here.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

RR needs to just fuck off already. He's fucking dreadful.

And if he could take ambroses rebound clothesline with him - thing is an abortion


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

That ending was botched by everyone including the cameraman. Awful just fucking awful


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh man this ambreigns pic. Someone tweeted me but are they really kissing? Oh man I am done.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dean turning heel would be best for life.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Dean gets the hot tag momentum and scores the pin for his team
> Dean fans get more hope that his promising momentum continues
> Dean, rather than Roman, eats an F5 because FUTURE FACE OF THE COMPANY DAMN IT

Oh well :chlol


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Whatever you people do, don't Google "Ambreigns fanart".


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If only Dean was Austin 1.0 :austin


He wouldn't got out Lesnar's attempt to F5 him and reversed it into a Stunner!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That Brock move on Dean was so uneventful. There was no fucking heat.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

didn't like how that ended, it was super abrupt and they even missed Lesnar jump the ring, but they didn't miss Reigns having a nap outside. 

Not sure Lesnar was used well tonight at all. Ambrose told him he'd keep getting back up so the end should have at least seen him stirring or had a series of suplexes and ambrose getting back up over and over again and finishing with the f5 only for raw to end with Ambrose struggling to sit back up. Both look strong.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

OK do we pretty much know its gonna be Reigns vs HHH at Mania but am I crazy thinking they might be setting up Brock vs Ambrose at Mania as well?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


Rep me brother :hogan


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

truelove said:


> new day losing on the first day in black history month :Jordan


:vince4: "THEY HAVE THE FUCKING PENNY-COLORED TITLES, DAMN IT! THEY LOOKED STRONG WHILE MAKING ROMAN LOOK STRONG, DAMN IT! WHAT MORE DO YOU DAMNED, DIRTY ******* WANT?!?"



Phaedra said:


> :ha
> 
> no husbando, single and free as a bird this weather. I'll let blackbeard keep his money and keep it all natural, i just want to know what push up bra Brie Bella has lol. cause then i can make pretend lol.


In that case, hook up with Blackbeard and become WF's newest potential OTP. And we demand giant titties, damn it. >:I


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


Do it for the Rock


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

This show was garbage tonight. Last week was way better.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Nothing exciting happened. Did anyone get excited for any of that crap?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Look, I don't cut Roman much slack but the F5 to Dean only was logical. He stepped to Brock man to man tonight. Hunter planted the seeds in Brock head later on in their segment and convinced him that Ambrose disrespected him and walked away unscathed. 



It makes sense that Brock singles out Ambrose to send him a message. Poor camerawork but the conclusion was logical.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


Well, you were wrong, I'll take it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Searched "Ambreigns" on Tumblr:


It reminds me of the FinnDameron Art.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Average Raw. I had been enjoying Raw since November. Nice streak I guess.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :vince4: "THEY HAVE THE FUCKING PENNY-COLORED TITLES, DAMN IT! THEY LOOKED STRONG WHILE MAKING ROMAN LOOK STRONG, DAMN IT! WHAT MORE DO YOU DAMNED, DIRTY ******* WANT?!?"
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, hook up with Blackbeard and become WF's newest potential OTP. And we demand giant titties, damn it. >:I


lol, @Blackbeard ... we have choices lol.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

How can they have so much time every Monday and accomplish basically nothing. 

Tonight after 3 hrs and 10 minutes Becky and Sasha are closer to being friends and that's it. Not one damn story had any progress.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LoL at the most over guy eating the F5 instead of the look.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Damn RAW sucked tonight.. The best part of the show was seeing AJ Styles and he didn't say shit, at least he kicked Miz's ass though.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Nope, we can't have good things happen. This is Raw we're talking about here.


Pentagon junior should've broken all their arms that how you end a show !


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Did the Dudleys wrestle on Superstars tonight?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> lol, @Blackbeard ... we have choices lol.


Blackbeard is a cool dude. Hell, he might even be bae material.


----------



## Hardwire (Nov 6, 2006)

No Kane = No Buys


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Crewz said:


> Damn RAW sucked tonight.. The best part of the show was seeing AJ Styles and he didn't say shit, at least he kicked Miz's ass though.


He'll never be allowed to speak because vince doesn't like his accent


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

These threads are dying, when the hardcore fans tire you've a problem


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Badbadrobot said:


> These threads are dying, when the hardcore fans tire you've a problem


I'm trying my damnedest to contribute worthwhile lolz to these threads, man. :crying:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I dont buy for 1 minute deans strong booking. He eats the pin at fastlane, no doubt about it.

And rusev vs reigns on smackdown? The same rusev that got thrown out 1 on 1 to reigns in a minute at rr? The same rusev who got pinned by reigns in 30 seconds after they kicked lon out of ringside on raw?

Yeah, wonder who wins that match?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

amhlilhaus said:


> I dont buy for 1 minute deans strong booking. He eats the pin at fastlane, no doubt about it.
> 
> And rusev vs reigns on smackdown? The same rusev that got thrown out 1 on 1 to reigns in a minute at rr? The same rusev who got pinned by reigns in 30 seconds after they kicked lon out of ringside on raw?
> 
> Yeah, wonder who wins that match?


And also the same Rusev that just jobbed to Reigns at house shows this past weekend.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I get tired of dudes talking about tits. Do you see Nikki Bella? If you're feeling deprived, buy some, it's a thing.

Every day Ro is still a face I die inside. I crave his heel turn like I crave bacon. You will go to hell for it, but it is sooooo good.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

The only part worth recommending tonight was The Miz being fantastic. I wish they'd give this man another run.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose isn't the fucking heel, Reigns is.

How many times has Ambrose stuck his neck out for Reigns but when Dean is in trouble, Reigns is nowhere to be found.

I don't want Dean to turn heel but if he does, it's well deserved and will only make people like him more.
He should beat Roman's ass into the ground.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

raw sucked

i gotta say miz is a great heel thou wwe outta really do more with him


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> I dont buy for 1 minute deans strong booking. He eats the pin at fastlane, no doubt about it.
> 
> And rusev vs reigns on smackdown? The same rusev that got thrown out 1 on 1 to reigns in a minute at rr? The same rusev who got pinned by reigns in 30 seconds after they kicked lon out of ringside on raw?
> 
> Yeah, wonder who wins that match?


I don't buy Dean's booking either, I don't blame them though, they are doing their best to convince fans he has a chance. Also didn't you hear? Rusev is the Bulgarian Jobber now lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

thesuperred said:


> OK do we pretty much know its gonna be Reigns vs HHH at Mania but am I crazy thinking they might be setting up* Brock vs Ambrose at Mania* as well?


Nah, the Wyatt's will pointlessly interfere in the Fastlane main event, even though Lesnar doesn't give a fuck about them.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Crewz said:


> Damn RAW sucked tonight.. The best part of the show was seeing AJ Styles and he didn't say shit, at least he kicked Miz's ass though.


What's funny is that Miz did a fantastic job of getting AJ over at his own expense. Honestly, I think that promo might get criticized because they highlighted all of AJ's weaknesses but that might just be their way of getting that out of the way so the crowds know exactly what to expect. He's a wrestler, not a talker. He's over already which is encouraging. 

As for the rest of Raw. It was a waste of time. Every segment just feels rehearsed and unnatural. From Ambrose talking into Brock's face with no repercussions (except for an underwhelming F5 at the end, which again felt rehearsed) to that appalling Diva's promo. 

Where is the energy? Where is the fucking Violence? Isn't this what the show is supposed to be based around? 

New Day continue to be the most charismatic and entertaining act on the show (which isn't hard nowadays but they are doing a stellar job) while Reigns and Brock continue to put us to sleep by showcasing zero character development and by repeatedly doing the same shit over and over again.

Was there a single person watching who didn't know that Brock was showing up and what he was going to do? Where is the Brock from the post Mania Raw? The uncontrollable monster who wrecked Raw for an hour and maintained viewing figures close to 6 fucking million for that whole hour? 

Long gone. As is my hope for a better show in the future. They just don't get it. They don't understand why their show is so fucking bad so they can never really fix it. 

No spontaneity, innovation or creativity for the entire three hours. Just rehashed garbage. 

I couldn't even watch it live. I had to have it on record while I caught up on season one of LU. I missed nothing. I was able to skin through most of the show. 

This years Wrestlemania will be the disaster we were expecting last year. They saved it last time but there is going to be no way around it this year. The card will be significantly worse and the direction they are going in is the wrong one.


----------



## Curiouscat (Jan 28, 2016)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Ambrose isn't the fucking heel, Reigns is.
> 
> How many times has Ambrose stuck his neck out for Reigns but when Dean is in trouble, Reigns is nowhere to be found.
> 
> ...


I'm an Ambrose fan but he didn't come out and help during the one vs all match pre-rumble or when the Wyatts jumped him on Smackdown before the rumble (neither did the Usos for that matter - maybe they're sick of him too). And am not defending Reigns but he was there for Ambrose throughout his fight with Rollins and the Authority. Wasn't he the reason Reigns had to compete in three matches on RAW to keep in MITB spot, leading to his battle with the Wyatts?

I can't see Ambrose turning heel, as he wouldn't last very long taking orders from anyone!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> What's funny is that Miz did a fantastic job of getting AJ over at his own expense. Honestly, I think that promo might get criticized because they highlighted all of AJ's weaknesses but that might just be their way of getting that out of the way so the crowds know exactly what to expect. He's a wrestler, not a talker. He's over already which is encouraging.


Best part of RAW, even if it's not saying much. This was exactly what AJ Styles needed. He's not gonna be in a "smark" city every week, so that's why having an actual story for AJ is important. A simple match week in, week out isn't enough. Miz played his role to perfection and reminded people why he is still of value to WWE after all these years.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh god. Why New Day? Why?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Curiouscat said:


> I'm an Ambrose fan but he didn't come out and help during the one vs all match pre-rumble or when the Wyatts jumped him on Smackdown before the rumble (neither did the Usos for that matter - maybe they're sick of him too). And am not defending Reigns but he was there for Ambrose throughout his fight with Rollins and the Authority. Wasn't he the reason Reigns had to compete in three matches on RAW to keep in MITB spot, leading to his battle with the Wyatts?
> 
> I can't see Ambrose turning heel, as he wouldn't last very long taking orders from anyone!


Don't forget Reigns got him his contract signing for MITB & stopped plenty of Authority interference for him.
:cudi


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Oh god. Why New Day? Why?


I might've been grossed out a couple years ago, but they've been bromancing for so long at this point I'm totally fine with this.
:quimby


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> Good to see the Wyatt's putting over this up and comer the big show.


Oh stop it, Lesnar is 38 and the IWC has no problem with that no talent hack burying everyone in sight.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Okay, a NORMAL plebian IWC member, because I'm different from you guys, would make a thread bashing the Golden Child but no I simply have a question, harmless and not any attempt to start a riot. A consensus. I was watching Raw which I thought was very average, which is a good thing imo (I still skipped 60% of it at minimum) and noticed when Lesnar was going to deliver the F5 Cole had to shout "LOOK AT LESNAR" as the camera was very focused on Reigns, which was weird because the ENTIRE story was Ambrose getting his ass kicked for getting in Brock's face after HHH told Lesnar he was getting soft. My girlfriend (this protects me from neckbeard comments) mentioned this at the Royal Rumble, when she was mad at The New Day getting eliminated off camera among a few others as the focus was on Reigns. Granted they SOLD the PPV as his own, again, but it was still a bit jarring to the action. I didn't make a complaint about it then because I was SURE it was just because of the Royal Rumble being "One vs All!!!! Hoorahh!" But this time it was completely out of place and ruined the moment.

Thoughts? 


(This is actually a legit question, and if it dates further back can anyone tell me? I just added in some whimsical lines so nobody negs me and calls me ugly or some shit. Please don't be mean to me.)


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Looking for tips on how to keep my friends entertained for all 3 hours of raw and not make excuses so they can ditch it and leave early..

Also looking for tips on how to keep myself entertained for 3 hours of raw.. thanks.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Krokro said:


> Okay, a NORMAL plebian IWC member, because I'm different from you guys, would make a thread bashing the Golden Child but no I simply have a question, harmless and not any attempt to start a riot. A consensus. I was watching Raw which I thought was very average, which is a good thing imo (I still skipped 60% of it at minimum) and noticed when Lesnar was going to deliver the F5 Cole had to shout "LOOK AT LESNAR" as the camera was very focused on Reigns, which was weird because the ENTIRE story was Ambrose getting his ass kicked for getting in Brock's face after HHH told Lesnar he was getting soft. My girlfriend (this protects me from neckbeard comments) mentioned this at the Royal Rumble, when she was mad at The New Day getting eliminated off camera among a few others as the focus was on Reigns. Granted they SOLD the PPV as his own, again, but it was still a bit jarring to the action. I didn't make a complaint about it then because I was SURE it was just because of the Royal Rumble being "One vs All!!!! Hoorahh!" But this time it was completely out of place and ruined the moment.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I mean this in all seriousness; they are enamored by Roman. Stephanie herself blushes in his presence and I'm not trying to be facetious. This lends itself to the constant close ups and missed shots. His greatest attribute is his physical appearance, and they've always made sure to highlight it, even back to The Shield days when he would hop the barricade and the camera would zoom in on him brooding with pouty lips for a good 10 - 15 seconds. I'm not kidding; he's the entire focus if the product currently and as crazy as it sounds, they're captivated by his facial symmetry. The proof is in the pudding. 



They did the same thing with AJ at the Rumble and blew his entrance. It's almost like a woman showing off her trophy husband or a couple showing off their adorable newborn. It's their way of saying, "See what/who we have on our show?" They find him exceptionally attractive and highlight that when he's on screen, even at the expense of maybe missing vital components of the show.



It's almost perverse and definitely creepy at this point (like how they have him wearing grey contacts to appear more exotic and simultaneously less ethnic) but that's their way of selling him to anyone who may be channel surfing.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Raw was good I only fast forward thru one match.




Ichigo87 said:


> Oh stop it, Lesnar is 38 and the IWC has no problem with that no talent hack burying everyone in sight.


The IWC is gonna IWC.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Xenoblade said:


> Looking for tips on how to keep my friends entertained for all 3 hours of raw and not make excuses so they can ditch it and leave early..
> 
> Also looking for tips on how to keep myself entertained for 3 hours of raw.. thanks.


If you're over 21 and ya'll enjoy alcohol- I can probably think of a lot of drinking game ideas or play some cards or shit while its on. Nobody can watch this shit without a phone or alt-tabbing to other windows or SOMETHING else.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was okay. Was nice to see Lesnar again and the opening promo was cool with Dean Ambrose getting a face to face promo against Lesnar. Kalisto continues his hot streak getting a count out win over the Rusev was understandable. That Miz TV segment brought up Daniel Bryan quite a few times. I wonder if its supposed to be a hint or just a way to maybe have AJ Styles take over Bryan's spot. Either way, it was effective and Miz got the job done playing the heel. I still don't know if Brie Bella and Alicia Fox are faces or heels. But shocked Brie got the win over Charlotte. And was that an official split of Sasha Banks leaving Team BAD? I enjoyed that segment. Not sure what Titus O'Neil defeating Tyler Breeze is leading to. The New Day's promo was not bad this time and I'm glad they were in the main event. But of course, they had to lose to Reigns and Ambrose. Got to make the faces look strong. I'm tired of these tag team main events.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> Looking for tips on how to keep my friends entertained for all 3 hours of raw and not make excuses so they can ditch it and leave early..
> 
> Also looking for tips on how to keep myself entertained for 3 hours of raw.. thanks.


Rent a hooker for three hours to give a round of blowjobs every 15 minutes.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Oh stop it, Lesnar is 38 and the IWC has no problem with that no talent hack burying everyone in sight.


so who has he buried exactly? Reigns.. Still the face of the company to be, Taker can't be buried at this point, same with cena, although Seth is injured he wasn't buried, Kofi is part of the most over acts in the company... Not buried... Who am I missing? Oh and big show already was a joke and triple h is still doing ok and even beat him. I'm interested to hear your thoughts


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Just some simple observations from Raw...

First off, if you missed this weeks episode of Monday night Raw, the only marginal thing of importance that happened was Sasha Banks randomly left team BAD to cause a slapped together random fued that makes room for Brie Bella to fued with Charlotte. Vince Russo would be proud of this deep level of confused fuckery passing sloppily as booking but if you missed the show, that is literally all you might need to know going forward. Nothing else will be important tomorrow. Tons of useless segments that achieved nothing. Just three hours of a show that was just going through the motions of a Wrestling show. Basically 95% filler content, very lazy, slapped together show, during the highly touted "road to Wrestlemania" portion of the year when the product is supposed to be at its finest...it's honestly distressing that the company seems this lazy now. Like they don't even try anymore or care. 

I now want to ask also, why have Lesnar get eliminated from the Rumble by the Wyatts in a clear and deliberate manner if you don't actually plan for them to fued after? We basically open the show with Lesnar saying "yeah they cost me the title, but I'm not that upset about it, I might get em back eventually"...huh? Brock Lesnar, letting someone off the hook, that cheated and cost him the world title? This is the same dude that destroys everything in his path when his coffee is the wrong temperature, and now we're expected to believe that he is not enraged beyond normal human capacity at a faction screwing him out of what he lives for? It's obvious that the company realized that Roman needs Lesnars draw power in the main event and slapped together this triple threat match that essentially makes no fucking sence. Abandoning the plan to have him rival with the Wyatts and they plugged Show into his spot. It makes the entire spot where Lesnar got eliminated from the Rumble pointless and wasted. If you wanted Lesnar to Fued with Ambros and Reigns, have them double team him and eliminate him. They seem like they are booking this shit minutes before the show. No consistency in the Story direction, pushes, character personality(goldust suddenly studdering again after all these years), or even who's face or heel. This is late term WCW, plain and simple, and the ratings are comparable because of it.

Btw the production team needs fired with how they have the camera staying on Roman Reigns even when other stuff is happening around him that is way more important, tonight's finish was botched by this because they rather show reigns laying on the ground than Lesnar running into the ring to attack Ambrose. Rumble too when they botched Ajs big moment by keeping the fucking camera on Reigns instead of the ramp, so the crowd pops like crazy because his titantron showed the "phenomenal" and we were left asking " who's music is this gospel sounding shit" while looking at Reigns squinting for some damn reason.

Can I get my three hours back?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So, Lesnar gets punked out by the Wyatt's for two weeks straight..............then comes out on Raw and is fine with it all and he'll take revenge, maybe, one day?

:maisie3

Im sure they'll pick it up again at FL when the Wyatt's once again take Lesnar out. Maybe then he'll finally have a meltdown huh. If they are feuding/going to feud, why not have Lesnar kill two birds with one stone on Raw; Go after the Wyatts whilst also acknowledging his match at FL.

There is a slow build, which is fine normally, but not when Lesnar has been taken out twice, in such big fashion, then the feud just grinds to a halt for now.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichigo87 said:


> gaz0301 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see the Wyatt's putting over this up and comer the big show.
> ...


Is the IWC a collective with shared thoughts? You've been watching too much sci-fi.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Lothario said:


> I mean this in all seriousness; they are enamored by Roman. Stephanie herself blushes in his presence and I'm not trying to be facetious. This lends itself to the constant close ups and missed shots. His greatest attribute is his physical appearance, and they've always made sure to highlight it, even back to The Shield days when he would hop the barricade and the camera would zoom in on him brooding with pouty lips for a good 10 - 15 seconds. I'm not kidding; he's the entire focus if the product currently and as crazy as it sounds, they're captivated by his facial symmetry. The proof is in the pudding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally I'd have to dig deeper into the internet underworld to find that level of extreme conspiracy, but you brought it right to me.

Anyways, yes I'm sure they appreciate his face, but I thought we've been over the contacts thing? Guess not so here goes it. 1. What's wrong with color contacts, especially natural color contacts? And who gets pissed off at such irrelevant aesthetics as someone's damn color contacts? It's not like he doesn't need them. He can't see worth shit to be wrestling without them, so why not get a different color? 2. His wife has the same color contacts. Sounds more like a private decision than a company one.

I'm very glad I didn't have anyone like that for an orthodontist when I had braces, otherwise I might've gotten chewed out for wanting my elastics any other color than clear.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Brock said:


> So, Lesnar gets punked out by the Wyatt's for two weeks straight..............then comes out on Raw and is fine with it all and he'll take revenge, maybe, one day?
> 
> :maisie3
> 
> ...


Yeah I find it weird, but this feud is not gonna last beyond Wrestlemania. It's a filler feud for Lesnar basically.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

optikk sucks said:


> Yeah I find it weird, but this feud is not gonna last beyond Wrestlemania. It's a filler feud for Lesnar basically.


Just a shame it feels like a filler feud for Wrestlemania 32. I guess with injuries etc, this is the best they can come up with for him.

I know as long as he's being paid etc, he is ok with most things, but i would love to ask him what he thinks of being in there with the Wyatts, whilst Triple H is in the main event. If that is indeed the plan of course.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Brock said:


> Just a shame it feels like a filler feud for Wrestlemania 32. I guess with injuries etc, this is the best they can come up with for him.
> 
> I know as long as he's being paid etc, he is ok with most things, but i would love to ask him what he thinks of being in there with the Wyatts, whilst Triple H is in the main event. If that is indeed the plan of course.


I honestly don't think he even cares. He's probably got another WWE title in his contract; perhaps over Summer.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

The house show I went to last year was 10 times the show this was. Freaking awful.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> OMG why did they have Reigns come in before Ambrose! They're trying to bury Reigns and show him as Ambrose sidekick


Lmao you cant be serious the teachers pet "Roman Reigns' "buried" those 2 do not come together at any point since Roman debuted


----------



## PurityOfEvil (Aug 14, 2015)

Looked like a boring show from what I've read. 

Haven't bothered to watch any of if.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

The last two Raws' crowds were dangerously quiet for AJ Styles' entrances


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> The last two Raws' crowds were dangerously quiet for AJ Styles' entrances


But then ended up chanting his name during the match/segments :draper2


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> The last two Raws' crowds were dangerously quiet for AJ Styles' entrances


Most guys don't get loud reactions on they entrance on Raw anymore lets be realistic unless you Daniel Bryan, Lesnar, The Rock etc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Disasterous main event crowd reaction last night. I'll leave it at that.

And LOL at comparing the Face of the Company to AJ Styles, a fucking WWE newbie. If you can't see the difference there, then...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Miz deserves a lot of credit. He was able to turn a lukewarm crowd hot for AJ. It was more effective than what HHH/Vince/Steph tried to do last week with Reigns. I'm not against crowd manipulation, especially if it works. I wish some folks would get the Royal Rumble reaction out of their heads. AJ isn't going to be greeted that way every RAW but it's obvious the crowd is more than happy to get behind him. 

I liked Dean's promo with Brock, but didn't love it. There was just something missing. I wish the crowd had reacted more. But I welcomed a fresh and new opening segment. 

Sasha's promo was cool. It wasn't her best but I'm just glad Team BAD is over. I love Becky more and more with each week. I knew she'd help Sasha out. :grin2: She is the most compelling face on the roster IMO. 

Ziggler and Brie winning their matches were so random. I'm not sure what's going on with Kevin Owens' booking right now. 

I'm trying to be patient, but what is the point of HHH being back if Stephanie is just going to still be the one in control? HHH should be taunting Roman and Dean, not Stephanie. HHH should be the one making matches and abusing his power.

This RTW is already underwhelming. I may take another break after Mania. If the WWE doesn't care enough to put some effort now, it's not getting better post Mania.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Maybe trips can't because he's the Champion?

i liked opening segment. It was ok to me. Only thing this show lacked was that despite Heyman claimed Wyatts broke the 11th commandment, eventually they did nothing to Wyatts. I was expecting Brock to hit the ring and F5 them when show was getting beat down.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So I came home and watched RAW. :sodone :mark: :mark: :mark:
Ambrose/Lesnar/Heyman REALLY FUCKING HAPPEND!!!!!!!!!!!!

The minute Lesnars music hit I was already marking a little and had to smile and when Heyman began to talk I fantasised about Ambrose's theme playing all of the sudden.... marking in my head what a glorious moment it would be......... when it fucking happend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yoda
I screamed, paused the stream, jumped around, continued screaming for 5 minutes... god jesus... They really did it, they made Heyman go out, talking about THE BEAST and let Ambrose interrupt him. :banderas Please how awesome was that, I replayed it I think almost 10 times now. 

In the moment Ambrose entered the ring he was so fucking badass, it's not even funny. He made the Beast back off multiple times! :Banderas Lesnar smiled the whole time but jesus, inside he was a little insecure schoolboy who wanted to hide behind his bald mother and anxiously suck her tits. 
I loved every second of it. Ambrose saying he wants the title @WM :yoda :yoda :yoda YES!!! 
Crowd was SHIT during that segment tho :tripsscust How dare you.. I mean... was I overreacting?? FUCK NO! This was such a great moment and these bastards were quiet like fuck.

Also Ambrose entering the ME after Reigns and pinning Big E :banderas :banderas :banderas This was a fucking great RAW!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

UFO said:


> I'm calling it, Ambrose turns heel tonight, if I'm wrong someone quote me and I will green rep you with some nice tits.


:Rollins

Someone will be calling for a Reigns or Dean turn every week.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn, Sasha and Becky are so good. Improved in the ring since the last time they faced each other. I've said before that every time I see Sasha I like her more and more and this is still true.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone needs to give me a good reason as to why Reigns is in the main event at Fastlane because as far as I can see the story they told on Raw last night and the only story that makes any kind of sense right now is Ambrose one-on-one with Lesnar. 

When this is all over, Lesnar has to go back giving a shit about the fucking Wyatt family.

:maisie3

Camera work was still focused on Reigns when Brock got in the ring to F5 Ambrose at the end too. You just have to pull out a massive sigh with shit like this TBH, when the obvious is staring them in the face.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Best part of the show for me was the opening segment. 

That was literally it. Everything was forgettable, absolutely zero storyline or character progression throughout the whole show. 

The only thing that would have made that opening segment better were the roles reversed. Lesnar coming out to a hot pop because he and Heyman are the badass faces and then a heel sadistic Ambrose comes out, we pretty much get the same promo with Ambrose getting in Lesnars face and slapping him for laughing. Ambrose and Lesnar proceed to brawl before being interrupted by aload of referees. 

You get Lesnar over more as that badass face who ain't going to be disrespected and Ambrove over as someone who isn't scared of anybody.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Reigns wasn't the focus on this weeks show. And it surprised me superman Reigns didn't get into the ring when Brock was there, instead suddenly he was on the ground with Kofi Kingston.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

heizenberg the G said:


> Lmao you cant be serious the teachers pet "Roman Reigns' "buried" those 2 do not come together at any point since Roman debuted


I was mocking how Ambrose fans act


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Erik. said:


> with Ambrose getting in Lesnars face and slapping him for laughing.


Ambrose bitchslapping Lesnar... :sodone 
Maybe we even get this at one point....... oh my fucking god


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

RAW sucked harder than Eva Marie at WWE HQ, after hours. My rating: .5/10. The only good thing about that show last night was the New Day and they are becoming increasingly repetitive. 



Banez said:


> Reigns wasn't the focus on this weeks show. And it surprised me superman Reigns didn't get into the ring when Brock was there, instead suddenly he was on the ground with Kofi Kingston.


Reigns has not really been the focus of the show in weeks. He was no more than a side piece in the McMahon segments, who watched their out-dated clown show, grinned and played to the crowd. It was disappointing. Last night was disappointing because he didn't go out to confront Lesnar at the beginning of the show, after Ambrose, last night.

It's been disappointing that every time he encounters Lesnar, he's getting a random beat down from the Wyatt family. What's even more stupid is the Wyatts getting involved with Lesnar, even screwing him out of the rumble, but nobody is acknowledging it. Are the Wyatts done with him, was there a reason for them eliminating him from the rumble?

It is the inconsistency of the WWE that is killing the product. They should've let Ambrose win the Rumble, have Reigns turn on him and then have Reigns demand his title rematch at 'mania. Then Lesnar could be off getting kidnapped by the Wyatts and beating them up at 'mania. I still never understood why they kidnapped Taker and Kane, or what they did to them. That was the stupidest thing, I've ever seen. 



A-C-P said:


> But then ended up chanting his name during the match/segments :draper2


The crowds are brainless tag-alongs. They had no clue who AJ Styles was and somebody started chanting "AJ Styles" and they started chanting with them because it made them look cool and knowledgeable about the product. The republic are no more than sheep.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Reigns has not really been the focus of the show in weeks. He was no more than a side piece in the McMahon segments, who watched their out-dated clown show, grinned and played to the crowd. It was disappointing. Last night was disappointing because he didn't go out to confront Lesnar at the beginning of the show, after Ambrose, last night.
> 
> It's been disappointing that every time he encounters Lesnar, he's getting a random beat down from the Wyatt family. What's even more stupid is the Wyatts getting involved with Lesnar, even screwing him out of the rumble, but nobody is acknowledging it. Are the Wyatts done with him, was there a reason for them eliminating him from the rumble?


Yeah he should have come out after Dean to confront them both.

Heyman did mention the Wyatts.. i was expecting the way he said it. That Brock would later on hit the ring and demolish Wyatts. It's atleast what i would have done.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No matter who's been the focus of the show for along ass time now, the show has been awful. Doesn't matter who they focus on.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lmao at the camera guy almost missing Ambrose getting F5'd by Lesnar cause they were so focused on Roman Reigns.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Another thing I don't understand. Why not make the main event mean something? Why not have the match for the tag titles? Ambrose/Reigns vs. New Day. Why are we having these pointless matches. The ending can end up being the same outcome with Lesnar coming out and attacking Ambrose etc. but put the damn belts on the line. The same anytime a champion is competing on Raw, except perhaps the WHC at the time. Make the matches mean something ffs.

We've seen from del Rio/Kalisto and even IC titles over the past few years, not to mention the main belt changing hands that it CAN happen on Raw. But it'll still make the matches more interesting and crowds more invested.


----------



## Napalm Death (Apr 2, 2015)

Main-event scene receives no reaction whatsoever.
Ambrose is getting cheered moderately, Lesnar is lukewarm and noone gives a crap about Reigns.
Who cares about Fastlane or the predictable story of "The underdog the company is burying finally getting his childhood dream at wrestlemania"?
Everybody know it's the exact contrary that is happening, the man is pushed to the moon by all the company and they will stop at nothing to give him the belt 18 times in 6 years until the crowd are only filled with kids and moms cheering for him.

Good this is awful.
Hopefully the mid-card are undercard are interesting the BIG DAWG is nowhere near these good workers.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Another thing I don't understand. Why not make the main event mean something? Why not have the match for the tag titles? Ambrose/Reigns vs. New Day. Why are we having these pointless matches. The ending can end up being the same outcome with Lesnar coming out and attacking Ambrose etc. but put the damn belts on the line. The same anytime a champion is competing on Raw, except perhaps the WHC at the time. Make the matches mean something ffs.
> 
> We've seen from del Rio/Kalisto and even IC titles over the past few years, not to mention the main belt changing hands that it CAN happen on Raw. But it'll still make the matches more interesting and crowds more invested.


Agreed, there are not enought title matches. This is why I liked Kalisto vs Neville so much on Smackdown. It was random and unexpected.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, what a bad Raw man, just flat-out boring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles should wrestle on every episode of Raw.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

That Raw was an odd one. I enjoyed the opening segment and how it wasn't about Reigns, Ambrose looked good and I always am a fan of that. I don't understand why in God's name that Ziggler went over Owens, hopefully they have better planned for Kevin on the RTWM, he is so much better than Ziggler.

The main event was okay and Brock coming back to F5 Dean made sense, and once again, Roman wasn't involved and pushed down our throats, maybe they are learning. I enjoyed AJ and Miz's segment also.

Sadly, the rest was bland, bland and more bland. Give me better next week please.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need some more of Neville.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't understand the logic coming from the Authority.

So Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns should prove the fact they aren't afraid of going to Suplex City by competing against New Day?

And since they beat the Tag Team Champions, then where are their Tag Team Title Match? I mean, they should be the number 1 contenders because they beat the champions, and that has more than once made someone the number one contender.

Another thing is: The Intercontinental Title. Dean Ambrose is the Intercontinental Champion, and he has a shot at earning a World Wrestling Entertainment Heavyweight Championship of the World match at WrestleMania. So why is there noone gunning for his title? I mean, someone could complain to the Authority and demanding that he put his title on the line. But apparently, you can be a champion for more than 30 days and not being stripped of your title.


----------

